# NSW 489 process timeline



## nep12 (Feb 15, 2013)

*family sponsored visa 489*

hi to all,

Need some genuine Advice please,


i got my family sponsored visa 489 and have been given visa condition 8549, but my family who sponsered me is living in Adelaide ,South Australia.i am living in melbourne for since 4 years while i was in student visa, my question is , my visa condition says i need to live work and study in designated area of australia and i understand that i need to live and work in designated area but i am very much in confusion that should i need to go and live where my sponsor is living means in Adelaide,South Australia or i can continue to live and work in MELBOURNE because as far as i know MELBOURNE also comes to Designated Area, if i am not wrong. because i need to apply for visa subclas 887 after 2 years ,so will it make me in trouble if i continue to live and work in melbourne or it will be ok. please somebody advice me.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

nep12 said:


> hi to all,
> 
> Need some genuine Advice please,
> 
> ...


I hope.U would have solved ur query.
But if u apply for 489 family sponaor, U have to live in Adelaide. No matter is concern your current location. You have to stay at Adelaide or ANYWHERE IN SOUTH AUSTRALIA..(Check Designated area list) for atleast two years.


----------



## nep12 (Feb 15, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> I hope.U would have solved ur query.
> But if u apply for 489 family sponaor, U have to live in Adelaide. No matter is concern your current location. You have to stay at Adelaide or ANYWHERE IN SOUTH AUSTRALIA..(Check Designated area list) for atleast two years.


hi ,
thanks for your reply.

so, as per you i understand that i have to live where my sponsor is living means in adelaide ,if yes , can i have link where it says i must only live in adelaide. i went through to designated area list , it says Victoria - anywhere as well. so what can you suggest.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

nep12 said:


> hi ,
> thanks for your reply.
> 
> so, as per you i understand that i have to live where my sponsor is living means in adelaide ,if yes , can i have link where it says i must only live in adelaide. i went through to designated area list , it says Victoria - anywhere as well. so what can you suggest.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Dear Seniors,

I am on 489 Visa (Relative Sponsored).My sister sponsored me and she lives in Victoria.Am i entitled to live and work only in Victoria or can I live in other designated areas as well (like WA,SA,ACT)


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

u only have to live in Victoria. No options to choose..Live there for two years. among them work for 12 months then u can apply got PR. And based on tht PR conditions, u can move.





Anil said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am on 489 Visa (Relative Sponsored).My sister sponsored me and she lives in Victoria.Am i entitled to live and work only in Victoria or can I live in other designated areas as well (like WA,SA,ACT)


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> u only have to live in Victoria. No options to choose..Live there for two years. among them work for 12 months then u can apply got PR. And based on tht PR conditions, u can move.


hi guys
i called diac and they told me 489 relative sponsored ppl can live any of the designated area.like iff u have ss of sa.u can live nd work in vic
talk to ur layers.consultants and confirm the same
cheers


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

also share wat does ur vevo says


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

sponsor MEANS, they will provide support for food, home and shelter. and u just think, if ur relative sponsor u for VIC , how can u live in other state..logical argument.

Take another thing, in case of 489 state sponsored..so if VIC is sponsoring u, so can u live in any other state?

Well, if u have confirmed then go for that but please make assure. Otherwise u may get into trouble. I m doing thin without agent or lawyer.



Anil said:


> hi guys
> i called diac and they told me 489 relative sponsored ppl can live any of the designated area.like iff u have ss of sa.u can live nd work in vic
> talk to ur layers.consultants and confirm the same
> cheers


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> sponsor MEANS, they will provide support for food, home and shelter. and u just think, if ur relative sponsor u for VIC , how can u live in other state..logical argument.
> 
> Take another thing, in case of 489 state sponsored..so if VIC is sponsoring u, so can u live in any other state?
> 
> Well, if u have confirmed then go for that but please make assure. Otherwise u may get into trouble. I m doing thin without agent or lawyer.


Hi

I also thought in the same way earlier.But State SS and relative SS are entirely different.

I also suggest you that please call with diac and confirm us also..


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Designated Areas of Australia*

There are 2 requirements for a 489 visa. Your sponsor has to live in a low population area. You can find these areas here: Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration

The second requirement is that you live and work in a designated area. These areas are as above. If you live in the area for 2 years and work in the designated area for 1 of the two years you are eligible to apply for a bridging visa and will become a permanent resident.

Those are the only limitations on the 489 visa. So in short you can work and live almost anywhere except for the main metropolitan areas of Australia.

Best of luck...


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

ManBearPig73 said:


> There are 2 requirements for a 489 visa. Your sponsor has to live in a low population area. You can find these areas here: Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration
> 
> The second requirement is that you live and work in a designated area. These areas are as above. If you live in the area for 2 years and work in the designated area for 1 of the two years you are eligible to apply for a bridging visa and will become a permanent resident.
> 
> ...


hi

it means if my sponsor relative isa in victoria.i can live and work in other desiggnated areas like perth or westren aus...this will not create any problem when i will file my pr or 887 visa.

ami rite?


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> u only have to live in Victoria. No options to choose..Live there for two years. among them work for 12 months then u can apply got PR. And based on tht PR conditions, u can move.


This is incorrect. You can live and work in any designated area. With family sponsorship the government wants to avoid any humanitarian dilemmas and for that reason they require someone (your sponsor) to take responsibility for you but they don't force you in any way to live with your sponsor. If you lose your job or can’t take care of yourself for any reason your sponsor will be expected to take care of you. Your sponsor can also be held liable for other negative actions by the person being sponsored.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

ManBearPig73 said:


> This is incorrect. You can live and work in any designated area. With family sponsorship the government wants to avoid any humanitarian dilemmas and for that reason they require someone (your sponsor) to take responsibility for you but they don't force you in any way to live with your sponsor. If you lose your job or can’t take care of yourself for any reason your sponsor will be expected to take care of you. Your sponsor can also be held liable for other negative actions by the person being sponsored.


thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ManBearPig73 said:


> This is incorrect. You can live and work in any designated area. With family sponsorship the government wants to avoid any humanitarian dilemmas and for that reason they require someone (your sponsor) to take responsibility for you but they don't force you in any way to live with your sponsor. If you lose your job or can&#146;t take care of yourself for any reason your sponsor will be expected to take care of you. Your sponsor can also be held liable for other negative actions by the person being sponsored.



Can u please give a reference to where u read that? I am trying to find info about it but cannot find anything clearly stating that u can live in ANY of tge designated areas if ur sponsor lives in one of them.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Can any experts please answer this query! It's creating confusion for us..
" for 489- family sponsored if ur sponsor lives in a designated area, would u be obliged to live in only that designated area or any designated area?"


----------



## nep12 (Feb 15, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Can any experts please answer this query! It's creating confusion for us..
> " for 489- family sponsored if ur sponsor lives in a designated area, would u be obliged to live in only that designated area or any designated area?"



I am seeing in this forum that different people has different views about family sponsored visa 489 , which is making all in confusion. i have contacted DIAC twice and 2 migration lawyer regarding where family sponsored visa holder 489 can live if sponsor is living in different state,. ii confirmed that we are not bound to live where your sponsor is living . so u are free to live and work anywhere in designated area of Australia , if you have given visa condition 8549 it says" anywhere in designated area of Australia" that means you can live and work anywhere in designated area of Australia.


----------



## nep12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Anil said:


> hi guys
> i called diac and they told me 489 relative sponsored ppl can live any of the designated area.like iff u have ss of sa.u can live nd work in vic
> talk to ur layers.consultants and confirm the same
> cheers


hi,

yes you are true that we can live anywhere in designated area of Australia. even i confirmed with diac and migration consultants.

thanks


----------



## nep12 (Feb 15, 2013)

yas.ho said:


> Can any experts please answer this query! It's creating confusion for us..
> " for 489- family sponsored if ur sponsor lives in a designated area, would u be obliged to live in only that designated area or any designated area?"


if you are family sponsored and if given visa condition 8549 then you can live anywhere in designated area of Australia.


----------



## nep12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Anil said:


> hi
> 
> it means if my sponsor relative isa in victoria.i can live and work in other desiggnated areas like perth or westren aus...this will not create any problem when i will file my pr or 887 visa.
> 
> ami rite?


hi , if you have given visa condition 8549 then you can live anywhere in designated area of Australia.


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Dear Friends,

Is there any one who is in Australia on 489 Visa and he got job in a field other than his main occupation????
I moved here around 4 months back and still I am not able to find job in my own field,so wen i started looking jobs in other field ,one company told me that your are skilled migrant and you have to work in your own field ,we cant offer you a job,They must have checked details in VEVO.

Has anyone else has also experienced the same problem.Please share your experiences.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Anil said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Is there any one who is in Australia on 489 Visa and he got job in a field other than his main occupation????
> I moved here around 4 months back and still I am not able to find job in my own field,so wen i started looking jobs in other field ,one company told me that your are skilled migrant and you have to work in your own field ,we cant offer you a job,They must have checked details in VEVO.
> ...


I don't know of anyone with such experience but from what I have read, it's not necessary to be employed in ur own field. U can get a job in any field n even work in ur private business. To qualify for PR later all u need is to live in a designated area for 2 years and a full time job for one year..
Hope this helps..


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

489 visa holders only have to work 1 year out of 4 years & live in a degignated area for 2 years out of 4 years. You can work in any field at least 20 hrs a week and the work can be inconsistent. Any 20hrs/week in four years time will count towards your PR at the end.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mady123 said:


> 489 visa holders only have to work 1 year out of 4 years & live in a degignated area for 2 years out of 4 years. You can work in any field at least 20 hrs a week and the work can be inconsistent. Any 20hrs/week in four years time will count towards your PR at the end.



Hello Mady,

I am newbie to 489, however I explored the stuffs myself and with some people here. I don't have any relatives in Australia to sponsor. I am looking for Southern Inland sponsorship. 

Could you please guide me on the documents that you have sent them to RDA.

I would also appreciate if you can tell me, whether you have sent any email to them prior to sending your documents in courier as mentioned in the site below.

Regional Development Australia - Southern Inland - Guidelines for submitting a State Sponsored Migration (Subclass 489) Application

Also, can I request the Statement of commitment format please 

Also, what is the criteria for 887 after two years ? Any requirements should we fullfill like taking IELTS, ACS etc ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## seftons29 (May 9, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new to forums but I'm needing some information. My husband is going to perth on a working holiday visa to work with his uncle on his own. Me and my children cannot enter Australia while he is on the working holiday visa. We are wanting to apply for a permanent visa while he is working in Australia. But there are so many different options. His uncle is a permanent resident in oz and has offered to sponsor us. My husband is a bricklayer so has a skill but I haven't but we are married with with 2 young children. We're does the process start? And how long does it take? HELP!!!


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

Family sponsorship under this visa type is very restricted. To qualify you have meet these requirements:

- have an occupation that is on the relevant skilled occupation list
- have a suitable skills assessment for that occupation
- be less than 50 years of age when the invitation is issued
- meet English language requirements
- be able to score at least 60 on the points test.

I don't know your situation but if you fail at any of these points above you will not be able to apply for this type of Visa. You would have to try another type of visa then. 

You would have to research all visa possibilities and get one that will work for you. As I understand the working holiday, your husband can only work for 6 month at any one place. So he would have to find other work or leave Australia after the 6 months.

The visa wizard on immi.gov.au has helped me a lot when I researched my visa options. Have a look at this link: Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration

Best of luck...


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

seftons29 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to forums but I'm needing some information. My husband is going to perth on a working holiday visa to work with his uncle on his own. Me and my children cannot enter Australia while he is on the working holiday visa. We are wanting to apply for a permanent visa while he is working in Australia. But there are so many different options. His uncle is a permanent resident in oz and has offered to sponsor us. My husband is a bricklayer so has a skill but I haven't but we are married with with 2 young children. We're does the process start? And how long does it take? HELP!!!



As above. But check out the Skilled Occupation Lists (SOL & CSOL- Independent & sponsored skilled jobs) go to SkillSelect for all visa options
Within the 6 month max period he can work for his relative, he needs to at least get 457 sponsorship if you wish to join him there, buy obv a Permanent visa such as 189/190 would be better. There are a lot of risks with the 457 & families.


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

I was assigned a CO today. Brisbane Team 34. I still have a few docs outstanding. I now have 28 days to get them sorted.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ManBearPig73 said:


> I was assigned a CO today. Brisbane Team 34. I still have a few docs outstanding. I now have 28 days to get them sorted.


Hey congratulations!!  what documents did the CO ask u for?
And what about ur medicals?
We have submitted the requested documents around 10 days ago. Lets see what further info the CO would want..


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> Hey congratulations!!  what documents did the CO ask u for?
> And what about ur medicals?
> We have submitted the requested documents around 10 days ago. Lets see what further info the CO would want..


In addition to the documents listed on the checklist (Medical and marraige cert, not uploaded yet) he asked for proof of employment. I supplied reference letters but they want payslips, bank statements or tax documentation. I will try on Monday to get my tax certifactes for the last 10 years. Hope that will be OK as I only have about 4 years worth of payslips and I changed banks many times in the last 10 years.

I was rather suprised to find out that I only have 28 days to supply these documents. I am confident that I will have all of them done by the deadline.


----------



## New_user01 (May 29, 2013)

I am new to this forum and have query regarding 489 Visa by eligible relative.
My first cousin stays in Victoria and he is Australian Citizen so I was wondering whether he can sponsor me for 489 visa and I can stay and work in Melbourne?

I read on Victoria immigration site that they need Job offer for state sponsorship. Is that the same case with 489 visa through Eligible relative as well?

Please assist!!


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

You can be sponsored by a first cousin. Your cousin can't live in the metropolitan area of Melbourne. His residential postal postal code has to be one of these (3211 to 3334,3340 to 3424,3430 to 3649,3658 to 3749,3753, 3756, 3758, 3762, 3764,3778 to 3781,3783, 3797, 3799,3810 to 3909,3921 to 3925,3945 to 3974,3979,3981 to 3996). You can also not work in Melbourne or live in the metropolitan area of Melbourne. This is a requirement of the visa. You have to work and live outside it for at least 1 year.

Like with any other visa you need to prove your English ability, provide police clearance certificates, birth, marriage and so on. Also need to have a skill that is on the SOL and complete a EOI via skillselect. You need to be invited and then you can apply for the visa.

Hope it helps,


----------



## New_user01 (May 29, 2013)

Hello,

Thank you for your detailed response.

I checked on Australian immigration website for 489 visa Sub class and it says that i can work and stay anywhere in Victoria if my cousin sponsors me but at the same time i have doubt regarding Job offer in Victoria for 489 visa 

I have appeared for IELTS but managed to score 6.5 overall (L-7,R-7,S-6,W-6). Please help how should i move forward.

*Immigration website shows-:*

*
State or Territory	Designated Areas
Victoria Anywhere*


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

I would do the points test and calculate how much points you have (Need 60 at least). If your skills are on the SOL then have them validated by the Australian organization that deals with it. Get all you certificates (birth, marriage) get proof of employment if you want to claim oversea work experience. You will need references and payslips/Tax documents/Bank statements to proof your case. Once you have it all register on skillselect and fill in the EOI. When you get a invitation you can apply for your visa. Then you will have to go for medicals and that should be it. No job offer needed as your relatives are taking responsibility for you while you in Australia.


----------



## New_user01 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying!!


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

Glad to help and good luck on your immigration journey.


----------



## New_user01 (May 29, 2013)

I have another question if you could help me out with.

I am ICT Business Analyst and if I go for state sponsorship under 489 and I would have to work under regional areas So which states or city you would recommend me for the same provided i would have some chances for the job in my Occupation.


Or which areas would be best to find job at the earliest as i heard that those areas are not much developed.


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

I would not be able to tell you that. I would suggest that you do your own research. I would try Australian job sites like:
SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
mycareer.com.au
AllJobs.com.au - Search for Jobs in Australia
jobs.com.au
Search jobs in Australia at Jobsearch.com.au, Australia Job Search Engine

I would also register a linkedin.com account and start building a network of contacts. There are many specific groups that you can join with people in your field. You can get leads on companies that hire people in your field or sometimes people may contact you if they are interested in the services you can provide.


----------



## New_user01 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks again for your informative reply!

Will go for further research and hope to get more information for the same.


----------



## nep12 (Feb 15, 2013)

New_user01 said:


> I am new to this forum and have query regarding 489 Visa by eligible relative.
> My first cousin stays in Victoria and he is Australian Citizen so I was wondering whether he can sponsor me for 489 visa and I can stay and work in Melbourne?
> 
> I read on Victoria immigration site that they need Job offer for state sponsorship. Is that the same case with 489 visa through Eligible relative as well?
> ...


you dont need any job offer to be sponsor by your eligible relative . for 489 visa , if your first cousin is staying in victoria and living in melbourne metropolitan area ,your cousin is still eligible to sponsor you ,because all victoria places comes under designated area. and once you will get family sponsored visa 489 you can live and work in melbourne metropolitan area as well .

If you sponsored by* state* then you cant live in melbourne metroplitan area of victoria.
hope it helps


----------



## nep12 (Feb 15, 2013)

ManBearPig73 said:


> You can be sponsored by a first cousin. Your cousin can't live in the metropolitan area of Melbourne. His residential postal postal code has to be one of these (3211 to 3334,3340 to 3424,3430 to 3649,3658 to 3749,3753, 3756, 3758, 3762, 3764,3778 to 3781,3783, 3797, 3799,3810 to 3909,3921 to 3925,3945 to 3974,3979,3981 to 3996). You can also not work in Melbourne or live in the metropolitan area of Melbourne. This is a requirement of the visa. You have to work and live outside it for at least 1 year.
> 
> Like with any other visa you need to prove your English ability, provide police clearance certificates, birth, marriage and so on. Also need to have a skill that is on the SOL and complete a EOI via skillselect. You need to be invited and then you can apply for the visa.
> 
> Hope it helps,


Can you please provide a DIAC link where it says that family sponsored visa 489 holder cant live and work in Melbourne metropolitan area. just for reminder ALL places of victoria is designated area for family sponsored visa 489.


----------



## sandy76 (May 2, 2013)

I think for family sponsored 489 Visa you have to live in designated area which includes metropolitan and in case of regional sponsored by state it is only regional area.


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

On the skillselect website there is a link to the 489 booklet. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

The others are correct. If your relative sponsors you he/she can be anywhere in Victoria. 

Have a look at the booklet the areas and types of sponsorship is clearly defined.


----------



## New_user01 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the information


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

I got family sponsored 489 visa. i have following queries with regard to preveliges entiltlement

1) Am I eligible for Family Assistance like Child Care benefit, new born baby etc.
2) Am I entitled for medicare and social ssecurity
3) Whether tax deductions going to be low or high

Please clarify


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi RP, 

Sorry to ask my question when u r in need of answers. Even I'm planning to apply for 489. How long does it take for u to get the visa , I mean the timeline between EOI submission and visa granted . Is it easy when compare to 189. Please let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

my timelines as below

Skills Assesment (EA -Electrical Engineer) - 25/03/13
EOI Lodged - 07/04/13
EOI Invited - 22/04/13
PCC - 30/04/13
Visa (489 - 65 points) lodged -06/05/13
Medicals - 10/5/13
CO assinged (Team 33, Brisbane) - 21/05/13
Visa Granted - 31/05/13 


Ensure that you submit all documents before CO is allocated. If CO has all documents grant is just matter of 1-2 days time


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

That's great.. 

Is passport sufficient to prove the family tree

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

rp10026391 said:


> my timelines as below
> 
> Skills Assesment (EA -Electrical Engineer) - 25/03/13
> EOI Lodged - 07/04/13
> ...


Congratulations RP! That was very fast!


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

rp10026391 said:


> I got family sponsored 489 visa. i have following queries with regard to preveliges entiltlement
> 
> 1) Am I eligible for Family Assistance like Child Care benefit, new born baby etc.
> 2) Am I entitled for medicare and social ssecurity
> ...


I don't want to come across as mean but in all honestly, abdulzak, you should have done your homework before you applied for any type of visa. These kinds of things should be the first questions you should have asked yourself before applying.

I am astounded to imagine that you have no idea about the basics of the visa you applied for. We are all here to help, and I have helped many people but when you have done no research and ask questions that are openly available on the immi website, I get a little upset.

Please go read this document and educate yourself: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

abdulzak said:


> That's great..
> 
> Is passport sufficient to prove the family tree
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Better provide Birth Certificate of your Sponsor..

if not available, submit school records like mark list / study certificate in which the parent name should be common

I have provided school certificates since we dont have birth certificate. CO accepted the same.......

hope clear
any other details required ??
ready to help


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> Congratulations RP! That was very fast!


thanks YAs

I wish you also get speedy grant.....


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

rp10026391 said:


> Better provide Birth Certificate of your Sponsor..
> 
> if not available, submit school records like mark list / study certificate in which the parent name should be common
> 
> ...


Hmmm got cleared . Actually my sponsor is my first cousin.. Only proof is the passport which I can provide.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

ManBearPig73 said:


> I don't want to come across as mean but in all honestly, abdulzak, you should have done your homework before you applied for any type of visa. These kinds of things should be the first questions you should have asked yourself before applying.
> 
> I am astounded to imagine that you have no idea about the basics of the visa you applied for. We are all here to help, and I have helped many people but when you have done no research and ask questions that are openly available on the immi website, I get a little upset.
> 
> Please go read this document and educate yourself: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


Hi manbear,

Thanks for you comment. I have done more research than what you think. It's beyond your imagination . As we all know that DIAC and ACS are not acting what they supposed to be. The written materials what you have mentioned in DIAC is just sample representation. The true scenario differs case by case. I was asking Mr.RP about his experience and timeline which I don't think it is silly . If I have asked what is 489 then it may sound silly. I suggest you not to demotivate any expat on this forum. Sometimes even senior expats ask questions silly. If you know answer it else leave it to someone who can answer.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

I apologize abdulzak, as you can see from my message I quoted your name but the quote was another person asking about benefits, health care and so.

I do however not agree with you on you premise. This forum should be for people who are serious about immigrating. A person asking about the very basics of a visa type is not someone that has done his homework or is serious about immigrating.

Once again I apologize for quoting your name, your question was definitely valid and my response was towards rp10026391.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

I have asked this on another thread but no one is answering. Can u guys help here please!

CO asked for form 80 and daughters passport on April 29th which we submitted on may 5th. After that our 2nd daughter was born so we mailed CO on May 20th with her birth cert snd asked about our medical status (we have done it already, CO didn't ask for them yet).
So haven't had any reply from CO. They are supposed to reply within 7 working days.

-What do u suggest we should do?
Email CO or call em or wait?

-Does form 80 suggest they are doing security or background checks?

-What about work experience checks? Is that the next step?

My husband n daughter's medicals link have disappeared from day since medical done but mine haven't. 

- I asked CO about medical status so shouldn't she tell us if my medicals have been referred or something?

Please help!


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

ManBearPig73 said:


> I apologize abdulzak, as you can see from my message I quoted your name but the quote was another person asking about benefits, health care and so.
> 
> I do however not agree with you on you premise. This forum should be for people who are serious about immigrating. A person asking about the very basics of a visa type is not someone that has done his homework or is serious about immigrating.
> 
> Once again I apologize for quoting your name, your question was definitely valid and my response was towards rp10026391.


Apologize accepted.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> I have asked this on another thread but no one is answering. Can u guys help here please!
> 
> CO asked for form 80 and daughters passport on April 29th which we submitted on may 5th. After that our 2nd daughter was born so we mailed CO on May 20th with her birth cert snd asked about our medical status (we have done it already, CO didn't ask for them yet).
> So haven't had any reply from CO. They are supposed to reply within 7 working days.
> ...


Hi yas.ho,

I would suggest that you call them. Each CO is different. Mine responds the next day after I submit anything. 

You need to submit Form 1022 to make sure they are aware that you have a new child and that the child is listed on your application. Even if you emailed the birth certificate, make sure to submit this form and get confirmation that they have added the infant.

When your medicals are deferred you will sometimes get confirmation from your CO (I did) and you will receive an email from [email protected]. This email will include a document that tells you what they want you to do to complete your health assessment. It will be a PDF document with all the information and instructions needed.

I was told by my CO that the online visa application system is having issues so since I was assigned a CO my online documents are not being updated. I only have the CO's emails to confirm the documents I submitted via email. That may also be true for you.

I would give them a call and ask that they resend all emails to you. If you miss any deadlines that they set in these emails you did not get they may make a decision on your visa application without all the information and that will affect you negatively. Rather call and speak to them and get an update.

If you claimed overseas work experience they will ask you for prove. That will be in the form of Bank statement, pay slips or tax documents. I went to my tax office and got printouts of my tax receipts for the last 10 years and CO was happy with it.


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

ManBearPig73 said:


> I apologize abdulzak, as you can see from my message I quoted your name but the quote was another person asking about benefits, health care and so.
> 
> I do however not agree with you on you premise. This forum should be for people who are serious about immigrating. A person asking about the very basics of a visa type is not someone that has done his homework or is serious about immigrating.
> 
> Once again I apologize for quoting your name, your question was definitely valid and my response was towards rp10026391.


Dear Manbear,

If you knew the answer you would have replied. I know that u dont have the answer for my queries.........better please shut if you are not aware...dont give stupid advises / suggestions.....

the booklet which you referred doesn't speak about 489 visa entitlements.......and i challege you if you can show that in the same booklet...

hope cleared ..l..

think before you type something.......

this is a forum to help someone and not to irrirate.....


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ManBearPig73 said:


> Hi yas.ho,
> 
> I would suggest that you call them. Each CO is different. Mine responds the next day after I submit anything.
> 
> ...


Thank you for ur reply manbear!
We have submitted form 1022 with the birth cert of our newborn daughter but still got no acknowledgment from CO n she is not added to our application yet. 
We mailed these documents to the CO n uploaded them on the site too.

I guess u r right, we should call DIAC n ask because there is no apparent reason why the CO won't reply.

Can u please tell me how to call em? Where do I get a contact number n would they just ask for TRN then?
Being the secondary applicant, can I call DIAC?

We have front-loaded all documents we could think of, including work certs n pay slips etc.
Thanks once again!


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> Thank you for ur reply manbear!
> We have submitted form 1022 with the birth cert of our newborn daughter but still got no acknowledgment from CO n she is not added to our application yet.
> We mailed these documents to the CO n uploaded them on the site too.
> 
> ...


Hi yas.ho

If you have any details about your case officer you should be calling the immigration office that CO is from. For instance if your case officer is from team 34 Brisbane you would phone the Brisbane office. If you don't know or have not been contacted by your CO then phone this number. 1300 364 613 (Hours of operation
9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time)). I'm sure you will be able to phone. They may ask you for the following information.
- the primary applicant's full name, 
- date of birth
- case officer’s name 
- file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID

I'm sure your husbands name and Trn number would be OK. 

I would advice that you not put this off for long as you don't want to get into a situation were they make a decision on your application without all the relevant information.

Best of luck. I'm sure you will be able to sort all this out in no time.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ManBearPig73 said:


> Hi yas.ho
> 
> If you have any details about your case officer you should be calling the immigration office that CO is from. For instance if your case officer is from team 34 Brisbane you would phone the Brisbane office. If you don't know or have not been contacted by your CO then phone this number. 1300 364 613 (Hours of operation
> 9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time)). I'm sure you will be able to phone. They may ask you for the following information.
> ...


Thank you for your help manbear! I will call them by tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

I need help again.
Called DIAC a few days ago,they said they will ask CO to add our newborn to our application. They said our application is going through security checks. I asked about my.medical status but they said to ask CO via email. 
Today I checked Vevo n our newborn daughter has been added to our application. That means our CO is alive n working. But shu isn't she replying to our email?
snd my medical link is still there. Sent an email to CO again about medical status but she didn't reply last time so I dunno if she would this time.

Have my medicals been referred? Did the CO even get them? 
How should I find out?
And how long do security checks take place? 
We were asked for form 80 on 26th April n we submitted em on 6th May. 

Ur opinion will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ManBearPig73 said:


> Hi yas.ho
> 
> If you have any details about your case officer you should be calling the immigration office that CO is from. For instance if your case officer is from team 34 Brisbane you would phone the Brisbane office. If you don't know or have not been contacted by your CO then phone this number. 1300 364 613 (Hours of operation
> 9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time)). I'm sure you will be able to phone. They may ask you for the following information.
> ...


Manbear it would be great if u could help!


----------



## sanjaybhosale25 (Jun 11, 2013)

Can Please tell me what is processing time required for 489. I have applied in this month for 489.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

Can anyone reply?


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> Can anyone reply?


No idea Yas... otherwise i wud have...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

rp10026391 said:


> No idea Yas... otherwise i wud have...


Thanks anyway rp! Whats ur current status? How's the process going?


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> Thanks anyway rp! Whats ur current status? How's the process going?


Resigned current job....booked tickets for 8th Aug'13....preparing resume and have to start applying for jobs.......


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

rp10026391 said:


> Resigned current job....booked tickets for 8th Aug'13....preparing resume and have to start applying for jobs.......


Well thats great.. We all are so eager to get the visas that we forget about the whole lot of troubles n issues waiting for us on the other side of the grant! 
Good luck! Oh n where do u plan to go n settle initially?


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> Well thats great.. We all are so eager to get the visas that we forget about the whole lot of troubles n issues waiting for us on the other side of the grant!
> Good luck! Oh n where do u plan to go n settle initially?



I wish you could get your grant soon......
I moving to Melbourne......


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

rp10026391 said:


> I wish you could get your grant soon......
> I moving to Melbourne......


Thanks! 
Good luck!


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Do our sponsors _have _to live in a designated area?


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

mjamal14 said:


> Do our sponsors _have _to live in a designated area?


Yes....compulsory....


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

rp10026391 said:


> yes....compulsory....




..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

mjamal14 said:


> ..


The designated areas list for 489 relative sponsored and 489 state sponsored are different. You should check that list n make sure. Cuz in relative sponsored 489 a few of the whole states come into the designated area.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

rp10026391 said:


> Resigned current job....booked tickets for 8th Aug'13....preparing resume and have to start applying for jobs.......


Hey RP,

When did I apply 489?
When was ur co assigned?
When did ur grant?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> The designated areas list for 489 relative sponsored and 489 state sponsored are different. You should check that list n make sure. Cuz in relative sponsored 489 a few of the whole states come into the designated area.


Can u tell me if 4112 Queensland is in the designated area


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

mjamal14 said:


> Can u tell me if 4112 Queensland is in the designated area


 following are the designated areas for Queensland:

Postcode areas 4019-4028, 4037-4050, 4079-4100, 4114, 4118, 4124-4150, 4158-4168, 4180-4899 (anywhere except Brisbane metropolitan area)

4112 is not in the list.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> following are the designated areas for Queensland:
> 
> Postcode areas 4019-4028, 4037-4050, 4079-4100, 4114, 4118, 4124-4150, 4158-4168, 4180-4899 (anywhere except Brisbane metropolitan area)
> 
> 4112 is not in the list.


It all depends on my IELTS then.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

mjamal14 said:


> It all depends on my IELTS then.


Yes, IELTS can get you 10 or 20 points.. Prepare yourself for IELTS n you will get the required points then..


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

abdulzak said:


> Hey RP,
> 
> *When did I apply 489? visa lodge date 06th may'13*When was ur co assigned? *co assigned on 21st may'13*When did ur grant? *visa granted on 31st may'13*Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


reply ib bold..


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

rp10026391 said:


> reply ib bold..


Thanks RP , how come you got the grant in just one month.. That's great.. 

I'm in the middle of applying EOI.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

abdulzak said:


> Thanks RP , how come you got the grant in just one month.. That's great..
> 
> I'm in the middle of applying EOI.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


abdul,

just ensure that CO has all documents including PCC and medicals

I had PCC by 30th April'13 i.e.; before lodging visa and
I appeared for medicals immediately after visa lodgement i.e.; 10th May'13

also make sure that medicals are properly uploaded in e-hospitals where you appear. sometimes hospitals doesn't upload properly and it may mess up completely eventually leading to delayed visa process....

feel free for any help required...


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

abdulzak said:


> Thanks RP , how come you got the grant in just one month.. That's great..
> 
> I'm in the middle of applying EOI.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


when you are invited (EOI), you lodge visa on very next day. dont wait for gathering documents and other stuff. why becoz, when you pay visa fee, that day will be your visa lodgement date and you can upload documents anytime before CO is allocated....


i've done mistake in this regard, i was invited on 22nd april'13 and waited for almost two weeks for gathering documents

i could have lodged visa on 23rd april and looked for other documents which i didn't....

it would have saved me 2 weeks time...
anyhow no regrets now......i am happy that i could get visa

now its your turn......

Hope you also get speedy grant.....


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

rp10026391 said:


> abdul,
> 
> just ensure that CO has all documents including PCC and medicals
> 
> ...


Thanks RP , that's good to know lot of things from u.. I'm done with PCC . Next week I will lodge EOI. If I apply for EOI next week lets say 20th June , will I get invitation on first week of July?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Thanks RP , that's good to know lot of things from u.. I'm done with PCC . Next week I will lodge EOI. If I apply for EOI next week lets say 20th June , will I get invitation on first week of July?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi,
I have also queries.

How can you guys go for PCC before lodging visa.? I am expecting my assessment in next month. So please guide me so I can finish my PCC so it could save my time.

Another thing is my name is different in birth certificate than passport. Can i submit a statutory declaration stating I am same person.

I would be highly appreiated if you could help me.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

And also, I live in India. How to pay visa fees 3060 AUD. I don't have credit card. Where to pay nd how to pay.?
Thanks.


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> And also, I live in India. How to pay visa fees 3060 AUD. I don't have credit card. Where to pay nd how to pay.?
> Thanks.


Try with your Visa Debit card...We paid through our Standard chartered Visa Debit card.


----------



## sanjaybhosale25 (Jun 11, 2013)

HI..

Can u plz tell me how i can ensure dat.. hospital has uploaded my medical report for assessment.

Thanking u in advance for your co-operation.













rp10026391 said:


> abdul,
> 
> just ensure that CO has all documents including PCC and medicals
> 
> ...


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

sanjaybhosale25 said:


> HI..
> 
> Can u plz tell me how i can ensure dat.. hospital has uploaded my medical report for assessment.
> 
> Thanking u in advance for your co-operation.


The department will tell you when to arrange police certificates.

This is copied from tab after applying in 489 visa. 

Kindly satisfy query that without advice, how can one go for medical and PCC. 
See 489 visa tab >>>>> after applying.

Thanks


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

akshay1229 said:


> Hi,
> I have also queries.
> 
> How can you guys go for PCC before lodging visa.? I am expecting my assessment in next month. So please guide me so I can finish my PCC so it could save my time.
> ...


You can go for PCC of all your previous resident countries in the past 10 years. Let's stay you have stayed in UK from 2009 to 2012, so you can get you PCC for UK. Only the present country PCC cannot be taken more than 3 months validity, meaning let's say you are staying in Singapore from 2012 to present, so your Singapore PCC cannot be valid more than 3 months while submitting it to CO. Hope it is clear.

Regarding your name change, you need to submit name change proof which is from your local gazette document to the CO . But this is not needed for PCC.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey RP, When is ur first entry to be met, meaning what is the date that is mentioned on ur grant that you need to be in australia by the DIAC?


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

abdulzak said:


> Hey RP, When is ur first entry to be met, meaning what is the date that is mentioned on ur grant that you need to be in australia by the DIAC?


First entry is before April'2014


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

rp10026391 said:


> First entry is before April'2014


This 4 years visa is valid from grant date or first entry date

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

abdulzak said:


> This 4 years visa is valid from grant date or first entry date
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


from grant date......


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

rp10026391 said:


> reply ib bold..


Hello rp10026391,

Which category of 489 visa have you applied? Is it Family sponsored or state sponsored?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

rp10026391 said:


> from grant date......


R u going to stay in Melbourne or other places?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

chakma said:


> Hello rp10026391,
> 
> Which category of 489 visa have you applied? Is it Family sponsored or state sponsored?


family sponsored


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

abdulzak said:


> R u going to stay in Melbourne or other places?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


initial stay will be in melbourne
have to seach jobs and live only in designated areas as per visa condition

I wish i could get a job in melbourne since it is good place to live...


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't you mind the weather? It rains a lot there...


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

ManBearPig73 said:


> Don't you mind the weather? It rains a lot there...


It's OK manbear...
No place is perfect with everything...there r advatnages and disadvantanges everywhere.....have to get in.........

what u say ???????


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

rp10026391 said:


> family sponsored


Thanks for reply. Can you please tell me which team your CO was from?


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

chakma said:


> Thanks for reply. Can you please tell me which team your CO was from?


Brisbane Team 33, CO with initials BG


----------



## VarunS (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi 

Can anyone tell me about the minimum points required to apply for 489 relative sponsored Visa. Presently I am scoring 55 points.

Also can you suggest which visa will be best to apply for, given that I am scoring only 55 points. Earlier last year I applied for skilled migrant state sponsored and was getting state sponsored visa for western Australia but then I didn't apply for it and thought of reapplying later as I wasn't too keen to go to WA.

Cheers


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

If you can arrange state sponsorship visa -190 it will be good. Bcoz you are directly getting PR with all benefits like health and child care. These are not available in 489 .Also you need to pay more tax under 489 Visa



VarunS said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me about the minimum points required to apply for 489 relative sponsored Visa. Presently I am scoring 55 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

I received my VISA Grant letter this morning. The long wait and anxiety of this stressful process is now over. Now the real work starts. Getting a job and starting a new life in a new country.

To all those still waiting; be patient, it will happen for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

ManBearPig73 said:


> I received my VISA Grant letter this morning. The long wait and anxiety of this stressful process is now over. Now the real work starts. Getting a job and starting a new life in a new country.
> 
> To all those still waiting; be patient, it will happen for you.


Congrats !!!!!
By the way, which team your CO was from?


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

chakma said:


> Congrats !!!!!
> By the way, which team your CO was from?


Brisbane Team 34, my CO was Alex Allan. Great service from him. Answered any question promptly and kept me up-to-date at all times. Big thumbs up to him.


----------



## bijoypjob (Apr 28, 2013)

rp10026391 said:


> Brisbane Team 33, CO with initials BG


Hi rp,

Congrats for your visa grant and best wishes for your future plans.

I have same CO and I have requested him to give more time to submit PCC becuase I could not get PCC from Kuwait,Saudi Arabia.Waiting for his reply.

Could you please tell your experience with this CO?

Thanks,

Bijoy


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

bijoypjob said:


> Hi rp,
> 
> Congrats for your visa grant and best wishes for your future plans.
> 
> ...


I found him to be very helpful and accommodating. I also had to ask for an extension and I submitted my receipts (scanned them). If you can proof that the delay is out of your control you should not have a problem getting an extension.


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi members

I am lodging 489 visa online.
I am still working with my current employer.. While entering the employment details, I have filled " from date " as my date of joining. How should I fill the "to date " as I am currently employed with the same company. I tried leaving it blank but the system is not allowing me to proceed without entering it. What shall I do ?


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

today's date?


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

kaurrajbir said:


> Hi members
> 
> I am lodging 489 visa online.
> I am still working with my current employer.. While entering the employment details, I have filled " from date " as my date of joining. How should I fill the "to date " as I am currently employed with the same company. I tried leaving it blank but the system is not allowing me to proceed without entering it. What shall I do ?



yes rajbir, put today's date if u r still working, i also did it


thanks 
Harpreet


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

*Visa 489*

Hi guys I need some suggestion or help for visa 489 (Family sponsor)

I live in WA and so was my brother. He used to live in WA too

What happened is that my brother decided to go back for good to our home country , Indonesia to help our family business. He already got his australia PR ( I wish he can transfer his PR to me )

His PR
2007-2012 (he went back to Indonesia at the end of 2009)
2012-2017 (2nd extension September 2012 which another valid for 5 years)

Most of the stuff he buy from ebay or bank address is directed to the house I live in , not sure it can be used as evidence to proof that he live in WA (i am renting a room)

Hope my explanation is clear up to this point

So, Is he an eligible sponsor for me for subclass 489?


~ About me ~



My Ielts score is L:8.5 R:8 W:6.5 S:6 (Best score after at least 5 IELTS tests)

Currently my points:
Age: 30 points
English language ability : 0 points
Skilled employment: 5 points (1 year 6 months)
Educational qualifications: 15 points
Australian study requirements: 5 points

Total = 55 points

Control System engineer => Electronics Engineer - 233411
Disappointed WA remove/review the sponsorship for this profession, I thought i can get 5 points from here

Looking for any ways for me to stay and work in australia,
I am using visa 485 (TR) and it will be expired on 18 december 2013 (this year)
I am abit worried now and really hope that I have enough time to do my skillselect and receive invitation on time.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry, I think it is like this his PR:

2008-2012 (he went back to Indonesia at the end of 2009)
2012-2016 (2nd extension September 2012 which another valid for 5 years)


----------



## sanjeev007 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello Friends...want to know one thing as i m confused...fees for subclass 887 is 325 AUD or 3060 AUD for main applicant having 489 visa (family sponsored....provisional visa)???


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi guys,
I am currently 475 visa holder with family sponsored visa where i need to work for 1 year and stay for 2 years for PR
I have some queries regarding job and pathways to permanent residence.
1.I came to Australia 2 months ago and looking for job.Can i look in any sectors?
2.As they have mentioned to work for 1 year atleast 38 hours per week, If i dont get full time jobs can i do 2 part time jobs which will get to almost 38 to 40 hours per week. Will they consider it for applying PR?
3.For applying PR (887 Visa) should i do the whole process again such as IELTS,Engineers australia. If not what is the procedure. Can we do it ourselves or need an agent to do it?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

sidhindia said:


> Hi guys,
> I am currently 475 visa holder with family sponsored visa where i need to work for 1 year and stay for 2 years for PR
> I have some queries regarding job and pathways to permanent residence.
> 1.I came to Australia 2 months ago and looking for job.Can i look in any sectors?
> ...


1. Yes, you can work in any field. It's not necessary that you work in ur own profession only.
2. I think so. But I am not sure so let's wait and see if someone else can answer this more accurately.
3. For 887 you don't have to redo IELTS or assessment. It's very easy you wont need an agent. You just need to qualify for the visa i.e you must've worked for 1 year in a designated area n lived in a designated area for 2 years. If you qualify just go online n apply for the visa. It's not even very expensive.
Good luck!


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Beee said:


> 1. Yes, you can work in any field. It's not necessary that you work in ur own profession only.
> 2. I think so. But I am not sure so let's wait and see if someone else can answer this more accurately.
> 3. For 887 you don't have to redo IELTS or assessment. It's very easy you wont need an agent. You just need to qualify for the visa i.e you must've worked for 1 year in a designated area n lived in a designated area for 2 years. If you qualify just go online n apply for the visa. It's not even very expensive.
> Good luck!


Thanks a lot . The main reason i asked for jobs is that its not so easy to get full time jobs .Can contract be considered as full time job?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

i was wondering how many applicants can get sponsorship from one sponsor?. In my case my sister is living in Melbourne PR holder and my brother and me looking for her sponsorship then we can claim 10 points .. my worry is can we both get the sponsorship from her.?

please share your experience .. 

thanks very much!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ManBearPig73 said:


> You can be sponsored by a first cousin. Your cousin can't live in the metropolitan area of Melbourne. His residential postal postal code has to be one of these (3211 to 3334,3340 to 3424,3430 to 3649,3658 to 3749,3753, 3756, 3758, 3762, 3764,3778 to 3781,3783, 3797, 3799,3810 to 3909,3921 to 3925,3945 to 3974,3979,3981 to 3996). You can also not work in Melbourne or live in the metropolitan area of Melbourne. This is a requirement of the visa. You have to work and live outside it for at least 1 year.
> 
> Like with any other visa you need to prove your English ability, provide police clearance certificates, birth, marriage and so on. Also need to have a skill that is on the SOL and complete a EOI via skillselect. You need to be invited and then you can apply for the visa.
> 
> Hope it helps,


but in Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration have said your sponsor can live in any area of VIC?


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

sanjeewa said:


> but in Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration have said your sponsor can live in any area of VIC?


You are correct. The sponsor can live anywhere in the designated area. The documentation uses the phrase "designated Area" interchangeably and the definition of different when it refers to the sponsor and the person being sponsored.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ok guys i came up with another problem..

im going to apply for skill 489 visa for VIC with my family sponsorship then i have got 65 points altogether..

i just wondering how many year of exp should show to them to get the invitation? after assessment reduction im sure i may left with only 1 year exp only..


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

sanjeewa said:


> ok guys i came up with another problem..
> 
> im going to apply for skill 489 visa for VIC with my family sponsorship then i have got 65 points altogether..
> 
> i just wondering how many year of exp should show to them to get the invitation? after assessment reduction im sure i may left with only 1 year exp only..


I'm not 100% sure what you mean but I want to warn you. If you can't prove EVERYTHING you claim on your EOI then they will reject your visa application. I have even heard of people that claimed an IELTS score before they achieved it and their visa application was rejected because the IELTS test date was after the EOI date. Even though they achieved the score they claimed.


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

ManBearPig73 said:


> You are correct. The sponsor can live anywhere in the designated area. The documentation uses the phrase "designated Area" interchangeably and the definition of different when it refers to the sponsor and the person being sponsored.


in my opinion, applicant must live and work in a designated area when sponsored by designated area sponsor. Entire Victoria falls under designated area. So what is the need to live in regional postcodes of Victoria when entire state is in designated area.
I think, that would be case of regional state sponsored case not in designated area relative sponsored case.

Correct me if am wrong


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

kaurrajbir said:


> in my opinion, applicant must live and work in a designated area when sponsored by designated area sponsor. Entire Victoria falls under designated area. So what is the need to live in regional postcodes of Victoria when entire state is in designated area.
> I think, that would be case of regional state sponsored case not in designated area relative sponsored case.
> 
> Correct me if am wrong


The list of designated areas is different for family sponsored 489 and regional sponsored 489.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

rp10026391 said:


> when you are invited (EOI), you lodge visa on very next day. dont wait for gathering documents and other stuff. why becoz, when you pay visa fee, that day will be your visa lodgement date and you can upload documents anytime before CO is allocated....
> 
> 
> i've done mistake in this regard, i was invited on 22nd april'13 and waited for almost two weeks for gathering documents
> ...



Hi rp

Iam new to this thread can u please clear few doubts about 489 relative sponser visa. As Iam currently having 55 points with acs assessment done how should I proceed with eoi for 489. My brother in law has pr of Victoria he lives in Melbourne he wanted to sponser me so wat would be the procedure. 

One imp info is that I have lodged eoi for 190 gsm bt as we all know that they stopped processing for few ict occupations 

Kindly guide me


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

praveenreddy said:


> Hi rp
> 
> Iam new to this thread can u please clear few doubts about 489 relative sponser visa. As Iam currently having 55 points with acs assessment done how should I proceed with eoi for 489. My brother in law has pr of Victoria he lives in Melbourne he wanted to sponser me so wat would be the procedure.
> 
> ...


Since you have 55 points you can claim 10 points for ur bro-in-law sponsoring you. You will have 65 points then. Log in to skillselect n submit an EOI (,expression of interest) to apply for 489 family sponsored visa n claim for 65 points. 
Our sponsor is in Melbourne too.

Once you get the invitation, you can apply for the visa.

One more thing, is your bro in law your spouse's brother or your sibling's husband? Your spouse's brother can sponsor you but i'm not sure if your sibling's husband can. Have to check that..


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Beee said:


> Since you have 55 points you can claim 10 points for ur bro-in-law sponsoring you. You will have 65 points then. Log in to skillselect n submit an EOI (,expression of interest) to apply for 489 family sponsored visa n claim for 65 points.
> Our sponsor is in Melbourne too.
> 
> Once you get the invitation, you can apply for the visa.
> ...


per my knowledge spouse's 1 cousin can sponsor. correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ccham said:


> per my knowledge spouse's 1 cousin can sponsor. correct me if i'm wrong.


Yes, you or ur spouse's cousin can sponsor u..


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Beee said:


> Yes, you or ur spouse's cousin can sponsor u..


Hi

Tank u for the response and information shared
Yes, he is my spouse own brother having PR and his wife having citizenship. Friends could you also guide how to start with the eoi as I already have lodged the eoi for 190 in the month of July and was able to score 55.

If I can start with new eoi can I be legible to lodge eoi with my 55 points. Is that after I lodge with 55 will I get 10 points and total will be 65. And also pls throw some light on the difference btwn 190 and 489 relative sponser visa advantages and disadvantages so that I will take decession to go with my existing 190 or move with new eoi for 489. 

Guidance will be appreciated. 

Tanx in advance


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Beee said:


> The list of designated areas is different for family sponsored 489 and regional sponsored 489.


Hi Beee,

can u please share the lists of both . as iam in confusion with the two lists. even my sponserer lives in melbourne and if we granted a visa so does that mean that we cant live in melbourne.

if someone can help clearing my doubts that would be so kind.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Beee,
> 
> can u please share the lists of both . as iam in confusion with the two lists. even my sponserer lives in melbourne and if we granted a visa so does that mean that we cant live in melbourne.
> 
> if someone can help clearing my doubts that would be so kind.


you can live in any designated area in AUS under relative sponsorship. 

Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ccham said:


> you can live in any designated area in AUS under relative sponsorship.
> 
> Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration


hi friend,

Tnks for the Link.

The link you provided i have already checked and it says that Vic any where but few of our friends says that after getting the visa we have to work in region area for 1 or 2 years and we cant work in Melbourne city is it true if yes can u pls share the link of the information given.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> hi friend,
> 
> Tnks for the Link.
> 
> The link you provided i have already checked and it says that Vic any where but few of our friends says that after getting the visa we have to work in region area for 1 or 2 years and we cant work in Melbourne city is it true if yes can u pls share the link of the information given.


that's not true , for 489 relative sponsored visa you can live and work any where in VIC .. that restrictions may applied for 489 SS visa .. as i know seniors may confirm this!


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> that's not true , for 489 relative sponsored visa you can live and work any where in VIC .. that restrictions may applied for 489 SS visa .. as i know seniors may confirm this!


sanjeeva,

Wat is the Current Processing time for 489 they are taking and also after lodging eoi wat is the time taking to get invited.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> sanjeeva,
> 
> Wat is the Current Processing time for 489 they are taking and also after lodging eoi wat is the time taking to get invited.


im not pretty sure though! see this spread sheet.. i personally believe 489 relative visa would process faster than other visas!! 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc#gid=0


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

sanjeewa said:


> that's not true , for 489 relative sponsored visa you can live and work any where in VIC .. that restrictions may applied for 489 SS visa .. as i know seniors may confirm this!


You can live and work anywhere in Vic (including Melbourne). It's confirm!


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Beee said:


> You can live and work anywhere in Vic (including Melbourne). It's confirm![/QU
> 
> Hi Beee,
> 
> ...


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ccham said:


> you can live in any designated area in AUS under relative sponsorship.
> 
> Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration


Hu ccham

What is the Ielts requirement for this visa for 261313 code to have a vic relative sponsership visa


----------



## NBE (Aug 6, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Hu ccham
> 
> What is the Ielts requirement for this visa for 261313 code to have a vic relative sponsership visa


As i know 6 each for 0 points.any way u should have 50+10 from relative sc


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Hu ccham
> 
> What is the Ielts requirement for this visa for 261313 code to have a vic relative sponsership visa


6 each is enough. but if you want to claim point for IELTS then you have to score 7 each


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ccham said:


> 6 each is enough. but if you want to claim point for IELTS then you have to score 7 each


Tank u for the reply but wen I was checking the vic site for ict occupations 2613 it is mentioned that Ielts is 7 each. I have 55 without Ielts n Ielts score is 6 each From spo sponsership 10 n totall would be 65. 

One more doubt as all the states have closed the doors for ict guys mainly 190 subclass. Wat about 489 applying for the ict will diac accepts at this stage or we need to wait till they open the doors for ict


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Tank u for the reply but wen I was checking the vic site for ict occupations 2613 it is mentioned that Ielts is 7 each. I have 55 without Ielts n Ielts score is 6 each From spo sponsership 10 n totall would be 65.
> 
> One more doubt as all the states have closed the doors for ict guys mainly 190 subclass. Wat about 489 applying for the ict will diac accepts at this stage or we need to wait till they open the doors for ict


you can apply 489-family sponsored only because it's not depend on state. state restrictions only apply on 190 and 489 state sponsor categories. vic site also talking about 190 and 489 state sponsor categories. 

correct me if i'm wrong .


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ccham said:


> you can apply 489-family sponsored only because it's not depend on state. state restrictions only apply on 190 and 489 state sponsor categories. vic site also talking about 190 and 489 state sponsor categories.
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong .


Tank u for the reply

But Iam confused to apply as my occupation falls in 261313 category which diac have stopped. Can u please authenticate that at this stage also 489 relative sponser visa can b applied.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Tank u for the reply
> 
> But Iam confused to apply as my occupation falls in 261313 category which diac have stopped. Can u please authenticate that at this stage also 489 relative sponser visa can b applied.


no diac not stop 261313 category. they did only limit number of invitation per round. you can lodge your EOI any time


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Tank u for the reply
> 
> But Iam confused to apply as my occupation falls in 261313 category which diac have stopped. Can u please authenticate that at this stage also 489 relative sponser visa can b applied.


so far DIAC have not stopped 261313 489 Relative sponsorship.. but im afraid how long we can hang on this ..


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> so far DIAC have not stopped 261313 489 Relative sponsorship.. but im afraid how long we can hang on this ..


yes we can't predict it. according to latest news they are not going to send invitation for next around for 261313. that means no invitations for 261313 in next round


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

nvitation Round on 19 August 2013
Announcement, Newsflash, Other, Quick reference for skilled workers, System Update Aug 15 2013

Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013. 



The occupational groups affected are:

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers

2334 Electronics Engineers

2339 Other Engineering Professionals

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts

2613 Software and Applications Programmers

2633 Telecommunications Engineers


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ccham said:


> nvitation Round on 19 August 2013
> Announcement, Newsflash, Other, Quick reference for skilled workers, System Update Aug 15 2013
> 
> Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.
> ...



yea things are getting worst dude ! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> yea things are getting worst dude ! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


this is build 65,70 point holders queue again and reduce 60 point holders chances.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

friends,

i have a query kindly clarify me that even for 489 relative sponser visa also linked with the new ict occupations rules coz i wanted to apply the 489 and fall in ICT 2613. 

as today there was information that on aug 19 therte wont be no ivitations for 6 ICT occupations .so, if i apply now for 489 eoi wat will be the chances of getting invited.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> friends,
> 
> i have a query kindly clarify me that even for 489 relative sponser visa also linked with the new ict occupations rules coz i wanted to apply the 489 and fall in ICT 2613.
> 
> as today there was information that on aug 19 therte wont be no ivitations for 6 ICT occupations .so, if i apply now for 489 eoi wat will be the chances of getting invited.


they have stopped on aug 19 round ONLY so far.. so i believe you have a chance to get EOI in lator rounds..


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

*How long is too long?*

Anyone knows how long before a CO is assigned to my application (489 family sponsor)? 

Last Friday was officially and exactly 8 weeks after my application was lodged, however I have not been assigned a CO yet. Rang Immi office today, and they said it can be up to 10 weeks. I have heard quite a few people who have lodged the application at around the same time as I did, have been assigned a CO...And I am still waiting for one.

Anyone have any experience regarding the long waiting time before a CO is assigned to their application? 

Cheers


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Should I go for 189 with 60 points , or 489 with 70 points ? My job is developer programmer.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> they have stopped on aug 19 round ONLY so far.. so i believe you have a chance to get EOI in lator rounds..


Hi Sanjeeva

Can u tell me the Ielts requirement for relative sponser visa for ict 2613 code. I have 6 in each Can this be sufficient or should we get 7 in each


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Sanjeeva
> 
> Can u tell me the Ielts requirement for relative sponser visa for ict 2613 code. I have 6 in each Can this be sufficient or should we get 7 in each


yes 6 each is enough but if you want claim point for IELTS you have to score 7 each


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Should I go for 189 with 60 points , or 489 with 70 points ? My job is developer programmer.


See..if your anzsco code under six critical occupations, then I would suggest you to go for 489, otherwise 189.
Why don't u choos 190 with 65 points?


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ccham said:


> yes 6 each is enough but if you want claim point for IELTS you have to score 7 each


But in the vic site in the elgibility criteria it tells that for ICT occupations it shld be 7 in each. Kindly tell me where I can exactly find the info about Ielts score. 

Iam not claiming any points for its as Iam having 55 points without Ielts.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> But in the vic site in the elgibility criteria it tells that for ICT occupations it shld be 7 in each. Kindly tell me where I can exactly find the info about Ielts score.
> 
> Iam not claiming any points for its as Iam having 55 points without Ielts.


If you have 55 points only, then u have to get 7 bands to fulfil basic criteria of visa lodgemnt process..

Then it will be ur cumulatively 65 points..then go for any other options.

Please share your points breakup. So u can get help.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> If you have 55 points only, then u have to get 7 bands to fulfil basic criteria of visa lodgemnt process..
> 
> Then it will be ur cumulatively 65 points..then go for any other options.
> 
> Please share your points breakup. So u can get help.


Age-25
Qual-15
Exp-15


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Age-25
> Qual-15
> Exp-15


Try for IELTS 7 bands for 10 points. 
It is compulsory to get each 6 bands.

If u don't get it, go for 190 & 489.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> See..if your anzsco code under six critical occupations, then I would suggest you to go for 489, otherwise 189.
> Why don't u choos 190 with 65 points?


My occupation is among the critical occupations, also for these job codes, the State sponsorship is currently on hold .

189 or 489 ? 60 or 70 ? Provisional or Permanent ?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> My occupation is among the critical occupations, also for these job codes, the State sponsorship is currently on hold .
> 
> 189 or 489 ? 60 or 70 ? Provisional or Permanent ?


Go for 489 now..get moved..provisional...


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> Go for 489 now..get moved..provisional...


One more question, how does 1 go about getting a pr on this visa ?

the requirement for staying two years in a regional area is out of 4 years correct?


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Try for IELTS 7 bands for 10 points.
> It is compulsory to get each 6 bands.
> 
> If u don't get it, go for 190 & 489.


I already have 6 in each Ielts score n without claiming Ielts score iam standing on 55 points I have a sponseror from vic n will get 10 points from this total becomes 65 and my occupation code is 2613. So now I wld like to know weather 6 in each is sufficient or I need to get 7 in all must plz clarify.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> I already have 6 in each Ielts score n without claiming Ielts score iam standing on 55 points I have a sponseror from vic n will get 10 points from this total becomes 65 and my occupation code is 2613. So now I wld like to know weather 6 in each is sufficient or I need to get 7 in all must plz clarify.


If you have Vic sponsorship, file EOI for 489 visa. That will give you 65 points..Simultaneously try for 7 bands...if u get that, update ur EOI...with 75 points...that will put you on top of EOI...


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

yasskad said:


> hope.U would have solved ur query.
> But if u apply for 489 family sponaor, U have to live in Adelaide. No matter is concern your current location. You have to stay at Adelaide or ANYWHERE IN SOUTH AUSTRALIA..(Check Designated area list) for atleast two years.


Not true in case of family sponsor...if you are on 489 family sponored, u can live anywhere in Australia except Sydney, Brisbane and gold coast...

Two different lists for designated area are listed...so check designated area of family sponsor list...

In my case, my sponsor lives in regional area of WA, I can live anywhere in Australia except pincodes listed on family sponsor list...


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> Not true in case of family sponsor...if you are on 489 family sponored, u can live anywhere in Australia except Sydney, Brisbane and gold coast...
> 
> Two different lists for designated area are listed...so check designated area of family sponsor list...
> 
> In my case, my sponsor lives in regional area of WA, I can live anywhere in Australia except pincodes listed on family sponsor list...


Also, u can live in brisbane if u avoid these pincodes and the brisbane Metropolitian area.

Postcode areas 4019-4028, 4037-4050, 4079-4100, 4114, 4118, 4124-4150, 4158-4168, 4180-4899 (anywhere except Brisbane metropolitan area


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hi there,, I want to apply for this visa.. my first cousin is Australian citizen. i have done Btech in Electronics and Communication. age is 26. but dont have any experience.. i need 7 each in ielts..the information i got fron different forums..please guide me..


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> hi there,, I want to apply for this visa.. my first cousin is Australian citizen. i have done Btech in Electronics and Communication. age is 26. but dont have any experience.. i need 7 each in ielts..the information i got fron different forums..please guide me..


Go for skill assessment...if your assessing body is engineers Australia..for that u need minimum 6 in IELTS for assessment purpose...


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thanx akshay... for your prompt reply... recently i gave Ielts and my score was r=8.5 l=8.5 s=7.5 w=6.5... but dont have any experience..... can i still apply for this visa...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> thanx akshay... for your prompt reply... recently i gave Ielts and my score was r=8.5 l=8.5 s=7.5 w=6.5... but dont have any experience..... can i still apply for this visa...


sorry mate, I'm afraid, with out experience you may not eligible for this visa ,


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> thanx akshay... for your prompt reply... recently i gave Ielts and my score was r=8.5 l=8.5 s=7.5 w=6.5... but dont have any experience..... can i still apply for this visa...


U can get that with 7 bands


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> thanx akshay... for your prompt reply... recently i gave Ielts and my score was r=8.5 l=8.5 s=7.5 w=6.5... but dont have any experience..... can i still apply for this visa...


U can get that with 7 bands..
Age 30 point
Education 15
IELTS 10 (7 bands in each)
Family sponsorer 10

Total 65... Go ahead


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> U can get that with 7 bands..
> Age 30 point
> Education 15
> IELTS 10 (7 bands in each)
> ...


I think he might have valid skilled assessment, can we get that skill assessment done without experience .. i might be wrong 

Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> I think he might have valid skilled assessment, can we get that skill assessment done without experience .. i might be wrong
> 
> Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa


not in case of Engineers Australia..bcz i think he belongs to skill assessing body of Engineers Australia.

Thanks


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thanx akshay and sanjeewa... the information i had gathered from different forums and Australian immigration website is that i need 7 each band and i belongs to skill accessing body of engineers Australia. m sure about my accessing body but didnt got more information regarding requirements of band for skill assessment... please guide me if i am wrong.. i consulted some agents as well in my city but no body was able to answer my questions...


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> thanx akshay and sanjeewa... the information i had gathered from different forums and Australian immigration website is that i need 7 each band and i belongs to skill accessing body of engineers Australia. m sure about my accessing body but didnt got more information regarding requirements of band for skill assessment... please guide me if i am wrong.. i consulted some agents as well in my city but no body was able to answer my questions...


for assessment purpose, send an email to engineers Australia asking your queries..
they are very kind and will respond you within a day or two. 

For band requirement, You need at least 6 in each (that you already have) and to claim points in DIAC, you need 7 bands in each module to be eligible. So I suggest you to ask Engineers Australia for skill assessment queries and and apply for it. meanwhile, go for IELTS again.

Moderators, correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thanx alottt akshay bro... really thankfull to youuu.. for kind replyyyy...


----------



## manvir420 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello seniors....

i want to know whether i am eligible or not for 489 family sponsorship visa,, please let me know.. my details are as follows...

1. i have done Btech in Electronics and telecommunication from Punjab technical university
2. I have my elder brother in Melbourne as Australian citizen
3. age is 26
4. My ielts score are-- r=8.5 l=8.5 w=7 s=7.5

I DO NOT HAVE ANY WORK EXPERIENCE

please let me know weather i am eligible or not..
thanx


----------



## manvir420 (Jan 20, 2013)

please replyy....


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

manvir420 said:


> Hello seniors....
> 
> i want to know whether i am eligible or not for 489 family sponsorship visa,, please let me know.. my details are as follows...
> 
> ...


if you can get skill assessment done from relevant body , then you can proceed with your 489 visa, i m not sure your whether skill assessment required experience or not !


----------



## manvir420 (Jan 20, 2013)

thanx sajeewa ... can u please guide where from can i get information about work experience


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

manvir420 said:


> thanx sajeewa ... can u please guide where from can i get information about work experience


check this is major link for 489

Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa

As you have engineering background i think this the place to get skill assment

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/migration-skills-assessment


----------



## manvir420 (Jan 20, 2013)

thanx brother.. will check these links..


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hi akshay.. u told me that i can enquire about this from engineers australia.. can u pls tell me how can i do this...


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

I heard 489 visa are on hold, does it apply to Family sponsored as well ?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

mjamal14 said:


> I heard 489 visa are on hold, does it apply to Family sponsored as well ?


Yes, ours was Family Sponsored n CO sent us an email that it's on hold. But our CO was mistaken about my spouse's ANZSCO code (233211) so we got a grant yesterday.
I think it's for those occupations that are removed from the SOL..


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Beee said:


> Yes, ours was Family Sponsored n CO sent us an email that it's on hold. But our CO was mistaken about my spouse's ANZSCO code (233211) so we got a grant yesterday.
> I think it's for those occupations that are removed from the SOL..


Which occupation codes were removed from SOL ?

Are talking about the 6 IT occupations ? I fall in that category, can I apply for Family sponsored visa ?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Beee said:


> Yes, ours was Family Sponsored n CO sent us an email that it's on hold. But our CO was mistaken about my spouse's ANZSCO code (233211) so we got a grant yesterday.
> I think it's for those occupations that are removed from the SOL..


wow all the best. end of your long waiting time


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ccham said:


> wow all the best. end of your long waiting time


Yeah.. Thank you!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

mjamal14 said:


> Which occupation codes were removed from SOL ?
> 
> Are talking about the 6 IT occupations ? I fall in that category, can I apply for Family sponsored visa ?


Yeah the 6 categories are actually 16 or 17 occupations in total.. You can apply for Family Sponsored but processing will be slower and DIAC is going to choose only the best of the lot that's why they are keeping applications on hols. They will collect these applications n then choose the best amongst them. This is the pro-rata method that they are following...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Beee said:


> Yeah the 6 categories are actually 16 or 17 occupations in total.. You can apply for Family Sponsored but processing will be slower and DIAC is going to choose only the best of the lot that's why they are keeping applications on hols. They will collect these applications n then choose the best amongst them. This is the pro-rata method that they are following...



Hi Beee!

pro rata method used to be for giving EOI Invitations , if i am correct , any way how did you get above info? is it from your CO?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

shumailatariq said:


> i also belong to the family and my family is great and nice


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

shumailatariq said:


> i also belong to the family and my family is great and nice


?!? Hehehe.. Where did that come from!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

sanjeewa said:


> Hi Beee!
> 
> pro rata method used to be for giving EOI Invitations , if i am correct , any way how did you get above info? is it from your CO?


Here's the link: 


Beee said:


> here's something interesting that i came across:
> 
> DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Beee said:


> Here's the link:


thanks beee

i can't understand how Occupation ceiling has got filled when we have some amount of remaining places as below ?

Occupation ANZSCO Code Total Ceiling Invitations & Nominations Remaining places Percentage of places used Percentage of places remaining
Chemical & Material Engineers 2331 360 173 187 48.06% 51.94%
ICT Business & System Analysts 2611 1380 897 483 65.00% 35.00%
Electronics Engineers 2334 420 152 268 36.19% 63.81%
Telecomm Eng Prof 2633 300 106 194 35.33% 64.67%
Other Engineering Prof 2339 300 98 202 32.67% 67.33%
Software and Applications Programmers 2613 4800 1,168 3,632 24.33% 75.67%


----------



## JayJen (Aug 12, 2013)

Sanjeewa, you are right. 
This does not make sense. 
Another aspect of this which is troubling me: 
How come that we applied EOI/Visa in year 2012/2013 and they now say that there are limited places for 2013/2014 as this takes effect after July 2014. So only 2 months gone by, and they are saying that there limited number of seats until next year.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

JayJen said:


> Sanjeewa, you are right.
> This does not make sense.
> Another aspect of this which is troubling me:
> How come that we applied EOI/Visa in year 2012/2013 and they now say that there are limited places for 2013/2014 as this takes effect after July 2014. So only 2 months gone by, and they are saying that there limited number of seats until next year.


i think that email just a auto generated one, btw can you post that email here if possible?


----------



## JayJen (Aug 12, 2013)

Dear Mr ******,

Thank you for your email. I am satisfied as to your relationship.

Please be advised the Minister of DIAC recently made a direction in relation to Family Sponsored Visa Applications:

The Migration Program planning levels for your visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. It is incumbent on the Department to manage planning levels over the duration of the entire program year, ending 30 June 2014. This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available. The decision to make more places available is one for the Australian Government and Departmental officers must follow the direction made by the Minister. As such, I am not in a position to tell you whether more visa places will be available in your visa category.

Until that time, as these arrangements apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term. Although I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation, you can be assured that the department will contact you when we are ready to decide your visa application.

In the meantime, I advise you to check the department's website for updated information regarding allocation, processing and any changes to the skilled Migration Program which may affect you.


Regards,

L****


----------



## JayJen (Aug 12, 2013)

*Email*

Mail from CO: 


JayJen said:


> Dear Mr ******,
> 
> Thank you for your email. I am satisfied as to your relationship.
> 
> ...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

JayJen said:


> Dear Mr ******,
> 
> Thank you for your email. I am satisfied as to your relationship.
> 
> ...



thanks, this is slightly different from others , don't know what's going on are we on HIT again ??


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Beee said:


> Yeah the 6 categories are actually 16 or 17 occupations in total.. You can apply for Family Sponsored but processing will be slower and DIAC is going to choose only the best of the lot that's why they are keeping applications on hols. They will collect these applications n then choose the best amongst them. This is the pro-rata method that they are following...


Got it.

I am applying with 70 points, what do u reckon my chances are ?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

i think u guys didnt completely get the link i shared..
it means that the occupation ceilings have not been met. But last year these occupations reached their ceilings very quickly and this year its expected to reach the ceiling even earlier! So DIAC decided that they wont give it on first come first serve basis. Instead they will get all the applications and then by the end of the 2013-2014 year they will choose the best of the lot. So thats why they are giving out the visas slowly or might stop altogether for now.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

mjamal14 said:


> Got it.
> 
> I am applying with 70 points, what do u reckon my chances are ?


70 points are definitely great. we got it with 65.. but have you given IELTS etc to claim these points?


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Beee said:


> 70 points are definitely great. we got it with 65.. but have you given IELTS etc to claim these points?


yes, 20 points for IELTS, is that a problem ?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> yes, 20 points for IELTS, is that a problem ?


No problem


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

mjamal14 said:


> yes, 20 points for IELTS, is that a problem ?


no no, its just that you havent mentioned that in your signature so i thought u havent done IELTS yet..
70 ppoints put u in a better position to get this visa.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Beee said:


> no no, its just that you havent mentioned that in your signature so i thought u havent done IELTS yet..
> 70 ppoints put u in a better position to get this visa.


I hope so.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

lovebt said:


> I am just assuming here, feel free to correct my numbers. I am a 60 pointer waiting from 18th July & nothing much to do except attempt another IELTS to boost my points.
> 
> *2613 Software and Applications Programmers	Quota 4800	Allocated 1419
> *
> ...


now 489s will get only 8 eois per round, and required point would be 70?


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

sanjeewa said:


> now 489s will get only *8 eois per round, and required point would be 70?*


How so ?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> How so ?


Which is 1690 divide that by remaining 19 rounds, which is 88. Now Regional has an average of 10% so looks like 80 positions will allocated each round.

so for 489 its 10% from 80 is 8 .. umm am not a maths guru though!


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

sanjeewa said:


> Which is 1690 divide that by remaining 19 rounds, which is 88. Now Regional has an average of 10% so looks like 80 positions will allocated each round.
> 
> so for 489 its 10% from 80 is 8 .. umm am not a maths guru though!




Im planning to apply with 489 with 70 points for 261312, shud I do it , or apply for 189 with 60 points ?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Im planning to apply with 489 with 70 points for 261312, shud I do it , or apply for 189 with 60 points ?


me too in same dilemma, i have 65 but i am afraid to go for 489.. having said that 70 is a considerable amount though


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

sanjeewa said:


> me too in same dilemma, i have 65 but i am afraid to go for 489.. having said that 70 is a considerable amount though


But if you are getting 65 with FS, then u will get 55 for 189 right , so you will not qualify ?


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> me too in same dilemma, i have 65 but i am afraid to go for 489.. having said that 70 is a considerable amount though


Avoid 489, As it grants provisional 4 years visa. You have to work in particular boundary. 

You should go with 189 if you can claim 60 points. You can move anywhere in Aus.

Also please check if your family member is not living in major cities. If they are, they can not sponsor you. You can get the details in below link.

Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> But if you are getting 65 with FS, then u will get 55 for 189 right , so you will not qualify ?


yea i can go for VIC/ACT SS


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

sanjeewa said:


> yea i can go for VIC/ACT SS


I thought SS was closed


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

miteshm82 said:


> Avoid 489, As it grants provisional 4 years visa. You have to work in particular boundary.
> 
> You should go with 189 if you can claim 60 points. You can move anywhere in Aus.
> 
> ...


With 60 points , you will find it hard to get an invite if you are in the IT occupations category before the occupation ceilings are full for this year.

Also, with 489, after 2 years stay u will get PR, so , its not that bad.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> With 60 points , you will find it hard to get an invite if you are in the IT occupations category before the occupation ceilings are full for this year.
> 
> Also, with 489, after 2 years stay u will get PR, so , its not that bad.


i would like to think that 489 65 would be worst than 190/189s 60 !


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

sanjeewa said:


> i would like to think that 489 65 would be worst than 190/189s 60 !


Yes, with 65 you are neither here nor there.

How much did u get in IELTS, try to improve your score..


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> i would like to think that 489 65 would be worst than 190/189s 60 !


I have done my application with 60 points 190 subclass. Invited in 20 days.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

miteshm82 said:


> I have done my application with 60 points 190 subclass. Invited in 20 days.


That was before the Aug 5th rule change.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Yes, with 65 you are neither here nor there.
> 
> How much did u get in IELTS, try to improve your score..


results waiting dude ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> That was before the Aug 5th rule change.


So now developer programmers need 65 points? Is it applicable to candidates who are already invited?

In my case, I was invited on 29th July and lodged visa on 14 Aug. Is my application valid with 60 points?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

most SS of 489 is closed


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

jayptl said:


> most SS of 489 is closed


What do you mean SS (state sponsorship) of 489 is closed????


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

sorry i forgot to write IT occupation majority state..


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

miteshm82 said:


> So now developer programmers need 65 points? Is it applicable to candidates who are already invited?
> 
> In my case, I was invited on 29th July and lodged visa on 14 Aug. Is my application valid with 60 points?


You are good, you go the invite.

We are the ones in trouble.


----------



## it58_shailesh (Sep 17, 2013)

I have visa subclass 489 with family sponsorship. I spoke to DIAC and they also said that U can work anywthere other than Sydney, newcastle, brisbane. They said SS and relative sponsor have different area list. I am also confused and it would be great if someone throw light whether I can work in melbourne and perth. I have visa condistion 8549.


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

it58_shailesh said:


> I have visa subclass 489 with family sponsorship. I spoke to DIAC and they also said that U can work anywthere other than Sydney, newcastle, brisbane. They said SS and relative sponsor have different area list. I am also confused and it would be great if someone throw light whether I can work in melbourne and perth. I have visa condistion 8549.



It depends on the area where your relative is living. If they are in NSW area then you can not work in Melbourne or Perth.


----------



## it58_shailesh (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Mitesh

As per my recent VEVO check, I can work live and study anywhere other than Sydney, New Castle, Wollongong, Brisbane. So I can work in Peth and Melbourne. Fyi- My relative sponsored me and he live in South Australia Area.

Please advise.


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

it58_shailesh said:


> Hi Mitesh
> 
> As per my recent VEVO check, I can work live and study anywhere other than Sydney, New Castle, Wollongong, Brisbane. So I can work in Peth and Melbourne. Fyi- My relative sponsored me and he live in South Australia Area.
> 
> Please advise.


As per my knowledge, your sponsor is living in South Australia, so you are only allowed to work and live in same area for at least 2 years. Provisional visa does not allow you to work anywhere in Australia. After that you can apply for Skilled Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887).


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

miteshm82 said:


> As per my knowledge, your sponsor is living in South Australia, so you are only allowed to work and live in same area for at least 2 years. Provisional visa does not allow you to work anywhere in Australia. After that you can apply for Skilled Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887).


no mate..your sponsor should live in regional area to sponsor you. second if you are on 489-family sponsored visa, you can work anywhere in Australia except some pin codes specified by DIAC which include Sydney, Brisbane, Gold Coast and some surrounding areas.

not necessary to live in a state where you sponsor lives.


----------



## it58_shailesh (Sep 17, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> no mate..your sponsor should live in regional area to sponsor you. second if you are on 489-family sponsored visa, you can work anywhere in Australia except some pin codes specified by DIAC which include Sydney, Brisbane, Gold Coast and some surrounding areas.
> 
> not necessary to live in a state where you sponsor lives.


Hi All

So I can work in Melbourne, Canberra and Perth as entire Vicotoria, ACT and WA comes under designated area. 
Correct?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

it58_shailesh said:


> Hi All
> 
> So I can work in Melbourne, Canberra and Perth as entire Vicotoria, ACT and WA comes under designated area.
> Correct?


Yes, entire WA, VIC, SA, NT, TAS and ACT. 
SOME PART OF NSW AND QLD ARE NOT INCLUDED...


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Points in Hand
> Age 30
> Degree 15(Already Assesed)
> Experience 5
> ...


You only need 6 in each to be eligible for applying PR or 489 VISA. Family sponsored dont require 7 in each as ur agent is saying. 

Pls read this : Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa

Basic requirements

There are basic requirements you must meet to apply for this visa. You must:


be invited to apply
 be younger than 50 years of age when you are invited to apply
 nominate an occupation that matches your skills and qualifications and is on the relevant skilled occupation list
 have your skills assessed by the relevant assessing authority as suitable for your nominated occupation
 *have at least competent English* (6 in each)
 score at least 60 on the points test
 meet the health and character requirements.

Is your agent MARA registered ?? Do some search on this forum you can apply for VISA on ur own. Dnt waste money on agents.
Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Points in Hand
> Age 30
> Degree 15(Already Assesed)
> Experience 5
> ...


no you don't want 7, you want 6 each only. another thing is with family sponsorship you already have 60 points.


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Points in Hand
> Age 30
> Degree 15(Already Assesed)
> Experience 5
> ...


1)My consultant is saying i need 7 each to become eligible for 489 Victoria Family Sponsered as Mechanical Engineer?????Is It True??????
*Your code is 233512 and this requires 7 bands in each module. Verify here State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
*

2)IF 7 each Required than why should i apply for 489? Wts the purpose of Family Sponsered then?? Why should not then i go for 189 if i score 7 each.
*Definitely you should go for 189 only.
*


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

miteshm82 said:


> 1)My consultant is saying i need 7 each to become eligible for 489 Victoria Family Sponsered as Mechanical Engineer?????Is It True??????
> *Your code is 233512 and this requires 7 bands in each module. Verify here State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
> *
> 
> ...


He is not claiming state sponsorship so 7 in each wont apply to him.


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

kmann said:


> He is not claiming state sponsorship so 7 in each wont apply to him.


Kmann, 

Please do enough search before you advise anyone in forum. Please go through below link. Minimum band score required is 6 in each module for all applicants and certain occupation demand higher score. Mechanical Engineers require 7 in each module.

Skilled Regional (489) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

miteshm82 said:


> Kmann,
> 
> Please do enough search before you advise anyone in forum. Please go through below link. Minimum band score required is 6 in each module for all applicants and certain occupation demand higher score. Mechanical Engineers require 7 in each module.
> 
> Skilled Regional (489) Visa - Live in Victoria


hey man there are no any connection with state government and family sponsored visa. you are talking about state sponsorship 489 in that case you are right but not for family sponsored category. Kmann in right.


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

ccham said:


> hey man there are no any connection with state government and family sponsored visa. you are talking about state sponsorship 489 in that case you are right but not for family sponsored category. Kmann in right.



I still have doubt. Please contact any senior expat for the case.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

miteshm82 said:


> Kmann,
> 
> Please do enough search before you advise anyone in forum. Please go through below link. Minimum band score required is 6 in each module for all applicants and certain occupation demand higher score. Mechanical Engineers require 7 in each module.
> 
> Skilled Regional (489) Visa - Live in Victoria


Please dont confuse state sponsorship with family sponsorship. 7 in each is a obligation only in case you are applying for 489 Regional sponsored not in case of family sponsored. Please do enough search before challenging other people's comments. 

All applicants must have an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) score of at least six in each band score. *Certain occupations require a higher standard of English for the purpose of state nomination* - these occupations are specified on the State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria.,

Hope this helps.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

kmann said:


> Please dont confuse state sponsorship with family sponsorship. 7 in each is a obligation only in case you are applying for 489 Regional sponsored not in case of family sponsored. Please do enough search before challenging other people's comments.
> 
> All applicants must have an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) score of at least six in each band score. *Certain occupations require a higher standard of English for the purpose of state nomination* - these occupations are specified on the State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria.,
> 
> Hope this helps.



yes, you are right kmann, because i know it very well since i also applied for same visa category for same state.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

ccham said:


> yes, you are right kmann, because i know it very well since i also applied for same visa category for same state.


Thanks man :tea: If I am not mistaken ,You are still awating invitation for 189 right with 60 points??


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Points in Hand
> Age 30
> Degree 15(Already Assesed)
> Experience 5
> ...


Rizwan, As per our senior expat you don't need 7 in each. 
All the best for your application. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

kmann said:


> Thanks man :tea: If I am not mistaken ,You are still awating invitation for 189 right with 60 points??


you have little bit mistaken, i'm waiting invitation for 489FF with 60 points


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

ccham said:


> you have little bit mistaken, i'm waiting invitation for 489FF with 60 points


My bad. anywayz good luck buddy. Wish you get your invitation soon.Hopefully in next round.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Points in Hand
> Age 30
> Degree 15(Already Assesed)
> Experience 5
> ...


hey bro...just get 6 bands in each module and i m sure you had already got it as you are done with skill assessment. 
so go for it.. with 60 points.. you are eligible to get invitation. good luck


----------



## ashat165 (Sep 24, 2013)

I need some help regarding English Language Requirement

1)Do i need 7 each to become eligible for 489 New South Wales Family Sponsored as Mechanical Engineer?????Is It True??????


Looking Foward for Positive Response


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

ashat165 said:


> I need some help regarding English Language Requirement
> 
> 1)Do i need 7 each to become eligible for 489 New South Wales Family Sponsored as Mechanical Engineer?????Is It True??????
> 
> Looking Foward for Positive Response


Does your sponsor live in regional part of NSW? Check pincode of your sponsor living area with list.
It is not necessary to get 7 bands in each module for family sponsored visa. You just have to score 60 points in order to get invitation.

Please reply with individual score break up so others also can give their opinions..


----------



## ashat165 (Sep 24, 2013)

Age: 28
IELTS 6 Each
Cousin Sposored: 
BSc Mechanical Engineering
Experience 4.5 Years


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

ashat165 said:


> Age: 28
> IELTS 6 Each
> Cousin Sposored:
> BSc Mechanical Engineering
> Experience 4.5 Years


Did u get your skill assessment?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

ashat165 said:


> Age: 28
> IELTS 6 Each
> Cousin Sposored:
> BSc Mechanical Engineering
> Experience 4.5 Years


Where does ur cousin live?


----------



## ashat165 (Sep 24, 2013)

No. i planned to launch application for assessment in December. My cousin lives iin Bankstown Sydney which is in designated area


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

ashat165 said:


> No. i planned to launch application for assessment in December. My cousin lives iin Bankstown Sydney which is in designated area


Okay that's great. But why in December...so late?
I guess you are gonna complete five years in December and for claiming points for 10 points. Is that ur planning?

If so, let me advice you that engineers Australia doesn't ask for work assessment as compulsory part of assessment.
You can claim your points of experience at DIAC. I did so..


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

miteshm82 said:


> I still have doubt. Please contact any senior expat for the case.


What ccham is saying is correct


----------



## selam12 (Oct 4, 2013)

*waiting*

dear all, i applied for 489FS, assigned CO, provided all documents requested by CO and did my medical exam 9 weeks before. but until now there is no grant.
if anyone can tell me what to do, please help.


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

selam12 said:


> dear all, i applied for 489FS, assigned CO, provided all documents requested by CO and did my medical exam 9 weeks before. but until now there is no grant.
> if anyone can tell me what to do, please help.


Hi,

I guess your application should be under security check. 

You should mail your CO about the status. If it is in security it will take maximum 12 weeks.


----------



## selam12 (Oct 4, 2013)

*thanks*

thanks a lot miteshm82 for the help,
i submitted Form 80 and police clearance certificate. can you please explain to me what the security check mean after all?


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

miteshm82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess your application should be under security check.
> 
> You should mail your CO about the status. If it is in security it will take maximum 12 weeks.


Hello miteshm82,

I saw ur timeline. can u plz tell that how u came to know that CO is allocated to you.?

Did he/she contacted u or you asked DIAC about that...?

I am asking becoz I lodged on 21st aug but no news about CO...


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

selam12 said:


> thanks a lot miteshm82 for the help,
> i submitted Form 80 and police clearance certificate. can you please explain to me what the security check mean after all?


HEllo Selam,

Please share your timeline...


----------



## selam12 (Oct 4, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> HEllo Selam,
> 
> Please share your timeline...



EOI envited April15
Visa lodged 489 April 25
C/O team33 assigned July 4
medical cleared, submitted all requested forms, documents by C/O, police certificate August 1 
it is more than 9 weeks since then with no reply


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

selam12 said:


> EOI envited April15
> Visa lodged 489 April 25
> C/O team33 assigned July 4
> medical cleared, submitted all requested forms, documents by C/O, police certificate August 1
> it is more than 9 weeks since then with no reply


I'm worse, submitted application on the 21st June, until now not assigned a CO yet.... I feel for you though.... your CO must be from a really slow, inefficient team...


----------



## selam12 (Oct 4, 2013)

amaysim said:


> I'm worse, submitted application on the 21st June, until now not assigned a CO yet.... I feel for you though.... your CO must be from a really slow, inefficient team...


i wish you will get assigned your C/O soon and your process goes faster, are you FS too?


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

selam12 said:


> i wish you will get assigned your C/O soon and your process goes faster, are you FS too?


Yes mate...family sponsor as well.


----------



## selam12 (Oct 4, 2013)

Dear Amaysim,
yesterday you didnt mentioned what security check implies and in what circumstances it becomes applicable?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

selam12 said:


> Dear Amaysim,
> yesterday you didnt mentioned what security check implies and in what circumstances it becomes applicable?


Security checks apply to applicants who are from high risk countries. External security agencies checks authenticity of applicant, background check and all details.
They confirm that applicant is not harmful to culture of australia.


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

selam12 said:


> Dear Amaysim,
> yesterday you didnt mentioned what security check implies and in what circumstances it becomes applicable?


i didn't mention anything about security check...i'm not aware of such procedure... i think it is the other bloke who said that


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have read how the processing for family sponsorship goes, but please help me with below details to clear up my mind.

For family sponsored visa 489, any ANZCO code will do for as long as you have a positive assessment of the assessing body? I will go for code 312412 or 313112.

Or, I need to consider the availability of the code for Vic since my aunt who will sponsor me lives in Vic?


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> Hello miteshm82,
> 
> I saw ur timeline. can u plz tell that how u came to know that CO is allocated to you.?
> 
> ...


CO mailed me.

If you have front loaded all documents you should get direct grant without CO allocation. It can take 8 to 10 weeks.


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

miteshm82 said:


> CO mailed me.
> 
> If you have front loaded all documents you should get direct grant without CO allocation. It can take 8 to 10 weeks.


I could not front load all the docs becoz maximum number of files reached.

PCC and form 80 is pending...


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a family sponsorship (my brother lives in melbourne). Is this category also under special invitation rounds?


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> I could not front load all the docs becoz maximum number of files reached.
> 
> PCC and form 80 is pending...


Then you will be contacted by you CO in 7th week after lodgement.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

ccham said:


> I have a family sponsorship (my brother lives in melbourne). Is this category also under special invitation rounds?


No..running with 189. same timelines and all..


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

miteshm82 said:


> Then you will be contacted by you CO in 7th week after lodgement.


what about you mitesh?

has CO asked for PCC and Medicals?

And how r u sure that CO will contact in seventh week.....


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> what about you mitesh?
> 
> has CO asked for PCC and Medicals?
> 
> And how r u sure that CO will contact in seventh week.....


No, CO has not asked for PCC and Medical yet.

I am active member in "190 Waiting for CO" group and I have found most of the applicants get CO allocated either on 6th or 7th week. 

If you do no hear from your CO during your 7th week, you should call DIAC for your status.


----------



## amaysim (Aug 19, 2013)

It depends on the ability of each team in the GSM dept to process your application. Most teams will get you a CO in 6-8 weeks time, but I have waited for 16 weeks before my CO contacted me today. 

So if you have not had a CO, or if your CO has not replied to you for a long time, DONT WORRY! It simply means that they are busy with some other cases! There is no need to be anxious at all!


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Dear Experts,

489 Family Sponsered Requirement

1) My brother has recently shifted from Melbourne(Victoria) to Adelaide(South Australia),both areas are designated..My question is 

2) Is it necessary for the sponsor to live in designated area for the last 1 year to sponsored someone???????

3) My brother is permanent resident can easily provide tax slips,phone bills,property tax from Adelaide also but for last 1 month only....

4) Am i eligible to take sponsered from Adelaide also ????

Looking Forward for positive Response

Regards 

Rizwan


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Rizwan,

I have a 489 visa. All that was needed was a sponsor declaration and some form of proof of address. You only need to submit one document proving your families address. So it makes no difference if he lived there for 1 month or years.

Submit the documents, you will be fine.

Best of luck,

Johan



Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> 489 Family Sponsered Requirement
> 
> ...


----------



## it58_shailesh (Sep 17, 2013)

ManBearPig73 said:


> Hi Rizwan,
> 
> I have a 489 visa. All that was needed was a sponsor declaration and some form of proof of address. You only need to submit one document proving your families address. So it makes no difference if he lived there for 1 month or years.
> 
> ...



Hi Johan

My Brother has sponsored and he lives in Roxby downs area which comes in designaated and regional area as well. My VEVO clearly says that I can work anywheere in Australia other than Sysdney, Wollongong, NewCastle and Brisbane.
Does this mean that I can work in Perth, Melbourne and Canberra as entire Western Australia, Victoria and ACT comes under designated area..
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

it58_shailesh said:


> Hi Johan
> 
> My Brother has sponsored and he lives in Roxby downs area which comes in designaated and regional area as well. My VEVO clearly says that I can work anywheere in Australia other than Sysdney, Wollongong, NewCastle and Brisbane.
> Does this mean that I can work in Perth, Melbourne and Canberra as entire Western Australia, Victoria and ACT comes under designated area..
> Thanks in Advance.


Yeah..you can work any state and designated regional area...no matter, ur sponsor's location...but ur location must be regional..


----------



## it58_shailesh (Sep 17, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Yeah..you can work any state and designated regional area...no matter, ur sponsor's location...but ur location must be regional..


Thanks Akshay..
However you mentioned REGIONAL area. There is a diff between regional area and designated area. Melbourne, Perth and Canberra does not come under regional area, but they come under designated area.
By looking at vevo, It looks like that I can work in Melbourne area.
Let me know your views on the same. Thanks.


----------



## john123456 (Jul 2, 2013)

any 489fs visa grants applied in June or july


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

it58_shailesh said:


> Thanks Akshay..
> However you mentioned REGIONAL area. There is a diff between regional area and designated area. Melbourne, Perth and Canberra does not come under regional area, but they come under designated area.
> By looking at vevo, It looks like that I can work in Melbourne area.
> Let me know your views on the same. Thanks.


I hope you must have got reply till now. Sorry I am bit late for response.
But yes, you can live in any regional and designated area which are mentioned in list for 489 family sponsored list.


----------



## SAind (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi guys,
Any invitation for FS 489 in this EOI round, bcoz in the previous round it shows that no invitation for FS 489, iam bit worried abt this.
i applied EOI on july end (developer programmer) with 60 points.
plz do share so that i can plan accordingly.
thanx in advance


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

SAind said:


> Hi guys,
> Any invitation for FS 489 in this EOI round, bcoz in the previous round it shows that no invitation for FS 489, iam bit worried abt this.
> i applied EOI on july end (developer programmer) with 60 points.
> plz do share so that i can plan accordingly.
> thanx in advance


on last round, 26 invitations were issued for 489 FS. whats your anzsco code. ?


----------



## SAind (Oct 24, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> on last round, 26 invitations were issued for 489 FS. whats your anzsco code. ?


thanx for ur reply 
my anzsco code 261312. shall i go for partner skill assesment. then what will be the partners IETLS score. any idea ?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

SAind said:


> thanx for ur reply
> my anzsco code 261312. shall i go for partner skill assesment. then what will be the partners IETLS score. any idea ?


first, share your timeline, your partner's anzsco code will be required to claim partner point. if you want to claim partner's point then his/her ANZSCO code must be SOL-1. 

if you both are from SOL-1, then only you can claim her points.

publish your details here..

good luck

Akshay


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

SAind said:


> Hi guys,
> Any invitation for FS 489 in this EOI round, bcoz in the previous round it shows that no invitation for FS 489, iam bit worried abt this.
> i applied EOI on july end (developer programmer) with 60 points.
> plz do share so that i can plan accordingly.
> thanx in advance


Hi, It may not be possible to get invite for developer programmer in 489 FS Category this year , coz of pro-rata allocation.

Hope for the best, I personally think, if 2613 job code remains next year, the ones who applied this year under 489 FS will get an invite in July/August 2014.


----------



## Prashanthik (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

I have 189 subclass visa.
Can anyone tell me the procedure for getting VISA for parents?
And my mother's name in my passport is wrong so would this effect in getting a VISA for her.

Thanks,
Prashanthi


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

I got a couple of questions,

How long does the relative sponsoring you have to be living in that house ?

Also, my sister is Aussie citizen, but she is doesn't work, so can her husband provide docs with his name on them for sponsorship ?


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 189 subclass visa.
> Can anyone tell me the procedure for getting VISA for parents?
> ...


have a read of immi.gov.au/parents & read Booklet 3 for Parent visa options
They will have to pass the Balance of Family test first & you need to be classed as"settled" in Aus- around 2 years residence...it's all in there though.

Don't know about the name thing- but shouldn't your mum have it corrected at the Passport office if it might cause a problem with her I.D?


----------



## zoecn (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

I have a question in sponsorship eligibility. 
I would like to sponsor my sister (same parents) under visa 489.
She has 60 points (including 10 points sponsorship). 
I am an Australian citizen since 2008, bought a house in Melbourne, my sister currently stays at my house. However I moved to UK 2 years ago, and working in London under EU spouse visa.

Will I be able to sponsor my sister under visa 489? 
I will be able to provide to Immigration department:
+ property title and
+ council bill 
I found in the sponsorship declaration form, I have to fill in "I am usually resident at...". Am I able to fill in my house address in Melbourne (I am the owner) even I am currently living in London?

Thanks heaps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

zoecn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question in sponsorship eligibility.
> I would like to sponsor my sister (same parents) under visa 489.
> ...


 No you can not sponsor your sister if you are not resident in Australia. I think you knew that answer or you wouldn't have asked.


Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)

You can sponsor an eligible relative for this visa if:

you are at least 18 years of age
you *live* in a designated area of Australia
you are an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen.


----------



## zoecn (Nov 30, 2013)

_shel said:


> No you can not sponsor your sister if you are not resident in Australia. I think you knew that answer or you wouldn't have asked.
> 
> 
> You can sponsor an eligible relative for this visa if:
> ...


Thanks. I didn't see that part honestly, just looked at Booklet 1119. It means I have to move back to Melbourne for 6 months then, just in case.


----------



## zoecn (Nov 30, 2013)

_shel said:


> No you can not sponsor your sister if you are not resident in Australia. I think you knew that answer or you wouldn't have asked.
> 
> You can sponsor an eligible relative for this visa if:
> 
> ...


I plan to move back to Melbourne to be able to sponsor her. How long do I need to live in Melbourne before she can apply 489 FS? And do I need to be in Melbourne until the visa is granted, or only until we submitted the information to CO? I want to stay in Melbourne maximum 6 months only - still have my husband in UK :-( , please help!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

You can not just sponsor her then leave. You sign a legal document stating you will support and assist her until she gets her PR. You are expected to be living in the country.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/pdf/sponsor-declaration-489.pdf


----------



## Nhely (Dec 4, 2013)

*Visa 489*

I've read new announcement in SkillSelect with the conten below. So that means they will not proces for Visa 489 anymore, right ? any chance for Visa 489, I worry that I have no chance to migrate to AUS. 

Announcement

Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 35 invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change will be implemented from the 16 December 2013 invitation round.

Please note that this will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, you are in for a very long wait. Family sponsored has always been the very bottom priority and nothing has changed except the amount of people lodging such has increased.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Miteshm82,

Didn't you do ur medical? How come you got ur grant without PCC and Medical?



miteshm82 said:


> No, CO has not asked for PCC and Medical yet.
> 
> I am active member in "190 Waiting for CO" group and I have found most of the applicants get CO allocated either on 6th or 7th week.
> 
> If you do no hear from your CO during your 7th week, you should call DIAC for your status.


----------



## barinder (Oct 27, 2013)

I may receive my ACS assessment results by in March, and I am planning to lodge 489 application in by end of March 2014, considering lower priority for family sponsored visas is it good to go with subclass 189 or 190, which subclass will have higher priority to get invite ?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

all except 489


----------



## targetAus (Jan 5, 2014)

*489 Sponsor requirements*

Hi

I am new to this forum and i have a particular kind of a query.

Leaving aside the obligations of the applicant, I have a few questions on the minimum requirements for someone to be a sponsor.

1.) How much should be the minimum duration for which the sponsor should be residing in a designated area. Example - a year, 2 years or none ? If there is no such restriction, then anyone could go on to live in any designated area and sponsor someone. So, is there any implicit or hidden requirement on this. My cousin who is a citizen has just moved to a designated area, about a month ago. Can she still sponsor me >

2.) What are the proofs required by the sponsor to prove the residence in a designated area ? I read on the website that property titles, leases, bulls are acceptable. But my cousin is working in a designated area and lives with a friend. She may not be having the property or rental bills, though she could provide evidence of work and her salary slips.

Thanks.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

targetAus said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum and i have a particular kind of a query.
> 
> ...


1) there is no sach condition for sponser to live in designated area irrespective of time unless he/she lived is designated area...

2) Usually Diac Officer will ask for rental bills,telephonic bills,salary slips...if ur cousin lived in share apartment,then her name must be on agreement.


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

ccham said:


> you have little bit mistaken, i'm waiting invitation for 489FF with 60 points


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Is this below announcement is applicable for 489 relative sponsored VISA

Please note invitation rounds will be held on the second and fourth Monday of each month, rather than the first and third for rest of the programme year.

Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 35 invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change will be implemented from the 16 December 2013 invitation round.

Please note that this will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue.


----------



## rali (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I am a software Engineer, having + ACS skill assessment and IELTS 6 in each component with 65 points. Submitted EOI on 15 December 2013 for Subclass 489 Family Sponsor. When can I expect my invitation? Could someone predict me?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Is occupational ceiling, affect to relative sponsored 489 visa?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes of course it is.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes of course it is.


If i lodge EOI, say March 1st , when i can get Invite approximately ELECTRONICS engineer? my points is 60,


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

EOI FOR western australia -489 visa


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

If occupational sealed, when will they probably invite? plz reply


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

srik2006 said:


> If occupational sealed, when will they probably invite? plz reply


Next Year

After July 31


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Next Year
> 
> After July 31


JULY 2015!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

srik2006 said:


> JULY 2015!!!!!!!!!!


No july 2014


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear 489 Experts can u plz explain this
> 
> How EOI invitation Dates Jump from December to October????
> 
> ...


My guess they play around rules ofcourse legally as for my experience...


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear 489 Experts can u plz explain this
> 
> How EOI invitation Dates Jump from December to October????
> 
> ...


I think, its mistake .. 
it should be 
27 Jan Results EOI invited upto 15 Dec with 60 cut-off points


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> I think, its mistake ..
> it should be
> 27 Jan Results EOI invited upto 15 Dec with 60 cut-off points


No my dear its not mistake---if it is 15 dec i must be invited but haven,t........they are playing legally with rules


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> No my dear its not mistake---if it is 15 dec i must be invited but haven,t........they are playing legally with rules


Hey Rizwan try to contact dibp...


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Waiting for 2maro guyz.....Why sooo... silent?


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

oz dude said:


> Waiting for 2maro guyz.....Why sooo... silent?


Any good newz or updates..


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

oz dude said:


> Any good newz or updates..


Any good things 4 u Rizwan???


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

oz dude said:


> Any good things 4 u Rizwan???


No dear still not,,,waiting for that golden email---

Should i contact DIBP???


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi 489 FS Expat,

Please share your details in 489 FS timeline
Still waiting... no updates yet.....


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> No dear still not,,,waiting for that golden email---
> 
> Should i contact DIBP???


I think u should or wait for next round...


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> That,s inbetween situation...
> 
> Wts ur occupation and EOI submission date?????????


Biomedical probably the only one in expat. dec 3rd


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello all..

I applied for 489FS last November. Process had been going smoothly until I received an email today and got so excited as I thought it was the grant 

Then I opened it and was disappointed.. 

_" am now writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled family sponsored SP-489 visa.

The visa you have applied for is part of the Regional Skilled category. The Migration Program planning level for this category has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.

This means processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category this program year unless more visa places become available. I cannot advise you whether more visa places will become available in this visa category as planning levels are determined by the Australian Government.

As planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to check the department’s website for updated information regarding allocation, processing and any changes to the Skilled Migration Program which may affect you.

I will write to you requesting the VAC2 payment for your dependent mother’s English tuition (the final outstanding requirement) when I am in a position to progress your visa application.

I appreciate your patience in this matter."_


I'm a Civil Engineer. Any thoughts about that? Does it mean I will most likely not have the grant before July? I'm currently in Australia on a bridging visa class A (if I leave the country, I cannot use it to re-enter). So I'm really worried it would take a long time.

Thanks all.


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> dude why haven,t u got invitation???
> 
> as per 16 dec results upto 11 dec all 489 invited????
> 
> wts the matter???


Mine is an onshore visa and my agent is following up....


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Rico20 said:


> Hello all..
> 
> I applied for 489FS last November. Process had been going smoothly until I received an email today and got so excited as I thought it was the grant
> 
> ...


Hi Rico,

My Occ. is also Civil Eng. I applied 22/8/2013 and received same email 6/1/2014.
Don't worry, change your BV A to BV B. then you can travel and re-enter Aus within 3 months. So, You are lucky, I am offshore applicant. 

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Rico,
> 
> My Occ. is also Civil Eng. I applied 22/8/2013 and received same email 6/1/2014.
> Don't worry, change your BV A to BV B. then you can travel and re-enter Aus within 3 months. So, You are lucky, I am offshore applicant.
> ...


Thank Chinthana.. The good news about the email we received is that we have no issues with our applications, so it is a matter of time and all we need is patience.

Could you or anyone tell me how easy it is to change BVA to BVB? I read I need to have a substantial reason.. Any examples of those reasons? My family (parents and siblings) are planning on having a reunion in April as we are spread all over the world and have not been all together in like 10 years.. I wouldn't want to be left behind..


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Rico,
> 
> My Occ. is also Civil Eng. I applied 22/8/2013 and received same email 6/1/2014.
> Don't worry, change your BV A to BV B. then you can travel and re-enter Aus within 3 months. So, You are lucky, I am offshore applicant.
> ...


Thats so alarming situation for 2013-2014...

Any Prediction about Mechanical Engineer 233512- 489 F.S

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## SL7 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi guys I'm a just passed out Engineering graduate. I have a question regarding experience required to be eligible for 489 family sponsored visa process.Do we need to have at least 1 year of experience to be eligible for 489 family sponsored visa or can we apply just having a degree if we can acquire 60 points in total?


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

SL7 said:


> Hi guys I'm a just passed out Engineering graduate. I have a question regarding experience required to be eligible for 489 family sponsored visa process.Do we need to have at least 1 year of experience to be eligible for 489 family sponsored visa or can we apply just having a degree if we can acquire 60 points in total?


It depends on number of documents

*Any relative staying or having PR cant sponsor u only designated post codes can.
* you will have to show 60 points in points score to be eligible.This can b got only if u do higher stidoes in australia.

For further queries see www.immi.gov.au


----------



## SL7 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey OZ dude, Thnx for replying. In my case I can get 60 points as follows,

age 25-32 ----------------------------- > 30
bachelors degree ---------------------> 15
IELTS 7 ----------------------------------> 10
Relative in a designated area ----- > 10 

total ------------------------------------ > 65 points

So do I still need to have a degree in AUS ? or can I apply without having any experience with a foreign qualification?


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

SL7 said:


> Hey OZ dude, Thnx for replying. In my case I can get 60 points as follows,
> 
> age 25-32 ----------------------------- > 30
> bachelors degree ---------------------> 15
> ...


Sorry thr 15 study point is if u studied in australia for more than I guess 2yrs something like that and 15pts will b only for masters


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

SL7 said:


> Hey OZ dude, Thnx for replying. In my case I can get 60 points as follows,
> 
> age 25-32 ----------------------------- > 30
> bachelors degree ---------------------> 15
> ...


yes you can, but at first hand you should have done assessment from relevant authority for that you may require some experience so check with it.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

oz dude said:


> Sorry thr 15 study point is if u studied in australia for more than I guess 2yrs something like that and 15pts will b only for masters


Dear ozdude have u got invited for 489 family sponsered visa...as i knew u submitted EOI on 3rd dec 2013...

as per recent report untill 13 dec 12.34 pm all 489 with 60 points got invite..

regards
rizwan


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

oz dude said:


> Sorry thr 15 study point is if u studied in australia for more than I guess 2yrs something like that and 15pts will b only for masters


Dear ozdude have u got invited for 489 family sponsered visa...as i knew u submitted EOI on 3rd dec 2013...

as per recent report untill 13 dec 12.34 pm all 489 with 60 points got invite..

regards
rizwan


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear ozdude have u got invited for 489 family sponsered visa...as i knew u submitted EOI on 3rd dec 2013...
> 
> as per recent report untill 13 dec 12.34 pm all 489 with 60 points got invite..
> 
> ...


No not yet as per NSW 489fs it is very slow process...


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Expat,

Today, I received my golden letter. It is with a sense of pleasure and delight that I write this few words of appreciation my forum friends.The main essence of this message is to convey my deep sense of gratitude and without your kind help I can’t reach my goal. Special thanks goes to "Sowmy", for preparation of 489 FS Timeline.

I updated my details in 489 FS timeline. be patient, next chance yours.

Cheers

Chin


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

chinthana11 said:


> hi expat,
> 
> today, i received my golden letter. It is with a sense of pleasure and delight that i write this few words of appreciation my forum friends.the main essence of this message is to convey my deep sense of gratitude and without your kind help i can’t reach my goal. Special thanks goes to "sowmy", for preparation of 489 fs timeline.
> 
> ...


thats great news brother....

My hearty congratulations...


Your was family sponsored visa... What was your occupation
??


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> thats great news brother....
> 
> My hearty congratulations...
> 
> ...


And plz share the link for 489 fs timeline..


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Announcement

Please note invitation rounds will be held on the second and fourth Monday of each month, rather than the first and third for rest of the programme year.

Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 25 invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change will be implemented from the 24 February 2014 invitation round.

Please note that this will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue.


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> And plz share the link for 489 fs timeline..


Thanks Varun1,
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=drive_web#gid=0

cheers
Chin


----------



## SL7 (Feb 12, 2014)

ccham said:


> yes you can, but at first hand you should have done assessment from relevant authority for that you may require some experience so check with it.


Thnx ccham and OZ dude for your replies.


----------



## SL7 (Feb 12, 2014)

Chinthana11 said:


> Hi Expat,
> 
> Today, I received my golden letter. It is with a sense of pleasure and delight that I write this few words of appreciation my forum friends.The main essence of this message is to convey my deep sense of gratitude and without your kind help I can’t reach my goal. Special thanks goes to "Sowmy", for preparation of 489 FS Timeline.
> 
> ...


Congratulations chinthana!! I'm an Electronic Engineer and would like to know from you that do we need to have 1 yr of work experience to be eligible for 489FS as a rule of Engineers Australia or DIAC??


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

SL7 said:


> Congratulations chinthana!! I'm an Electronic Engineer and would like to know from you that do we need to have 1 yr of work experience to be eligible for 489FS as a rule of Engineers Australia or DIAC??


Congrats chinthana which state was it???


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Chinthana11 said:


> Thanks Varun1,
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=drive_web#gid=0
> 
> cheers
> Chin


Hey chin, 

Congrats dude.. We applied together and happy that you received the golden letter.. I'm still waiting .. Only Allah knows what's happening..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

I don't think that we need experience for skill set for electronics and telecommunication engineer..evem am also in same boat... you may refer immigration web site.... am also getting 65 points with age, qualification, brother sponsorship, ielts 7 each


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

from engineers Australia we do not need any experience....


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

SL7 said:


> Congratulations chinthana!! I'm an Electronic Engineer and would like to know from you that do we need to have 1 yr of work experience to be eligible for 489FS as a rule of Engineers Australia or DIAC??


Not necessary,.If you have 60 points ( Including FS/SS 10 points), you can apply.
But fulfill visa requirements ( Ielts, valid Assessment, age, FS/SS requiremnts...etc)
But, If u have 1yr Auzi experience you can get extra 5 points.

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## joy.vinu (Feb 21, 2014)

*Designated area query....*

Hi my name is Vinu Joy. Recently got 489 family sponsored visa. My designated area is suburb in Melbourne, Victoria (postcode 3082) , Can I work any where in Victoria? or I have to be in the designated.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hi joy.vinu..... want to know have you got your visa for designated post 3082 or you still nedd to apply???


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

joy.vinu said:


> Hi my name is Vinu Joy. Recently got 489 family sponsored visa. My designated area is suburb in Melbourne, Victoria (postcode 3082) , Can I work any where in Victoria? or I have to be in the designated.


Dear there is difference between DEIGNATED AREA and REGIONAL AREA

Designated areas of Australia(489 Relative Sponsered)
Victoria Entire state

Regional area of Australia (489 State Sponsered)
Victoria
Anywhere except the Melbourne metropolitan area
3211 to 3334, 3340 to 3424, 3430 to 3649, 3658 to 3749, 3753, 3756, 3758, 3762, 3764, 3778 to 3781, 3783, 3797, 3799, 3810 to 3909, 3921 to 3925, 3945 to 3974, 3979, 3981 to 3996

U can Work Freely in Entire Victoria State.
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/489.aspx

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hi rizwan.... can you please guide me.. if I can get sponsorship from postcode 3020 from my elder brother..


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

raman15091987 said:


> hi rizwan.... can you please guide me.. if I can get sponsorship from postcode 3020 from my elder brother..


Sorry Raman ur postcode does not allow u for regional family sponsorship..should try something else ALL THE BEST


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

am sorry not regional its designated area.... I am 489 family sponsorship category


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

raman15091987 said:


> am sorry not regional its designated area.... I am 489 family sponsorship category


good to know that u r eligible for the visa u can live anywhere in victoria for 2 years but the rest 2yrs u should live in designated are and i dont think 3020 comes under that please do ask advice from senior expats..

When did u lodge ur EOI?

Have u been invited?

Wt is ur occupation?

How many points did u score?


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

I havnt applied for this visa.. but my elder brother told me about this... he is citizen in Australia... according to information gathered from internet am scoring 65 points.... with ielts 7 each


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

any one got invite for electronics engineer, WA, family sponsored,with 60 point, plz share


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

joy.vinu said:


> Hi my name is Vinu Joy. Recently got 489 family sponsored visa. My designated area is suburb in Melbourne, Victoria (postcode 3082) , Can I work any where in Victoria? or I have to be in the designated.


Hi... 

congratulations...

when did you get your visa grant? and which occupation?

plz share your timeline ...

Asking you this because very less applicants are getting this visa family spons 489...

plz shed some light...


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*489 Family Sponsered EOI*

Anyone got invite with 60 points 489 visa sub-class?????

Finally again 65 pointers are getting invited regarding specifically 489 sub-class-----

I was only 5 hours behind regarding invitation as per previous result

Any Expert opinion

233512-Mechanical Engineer


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Anyone got invite with 60 points 489 visa sub-class?????
> 
> Finally again 65 pointers are getting invited regarding specifically 489 sub-class-----
> 
> ...


Rizwan I think we will get invite in july, because most of engineering occupation is in ceiling,Is my thought correct?


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> Rizwan I think we will get invite in july, because most of engineering occupation is in ceiling,Is my thought correct?


Dear srik dn,t lose hope,be optimist...but i am afraid your profession in under those 6 golden occupations....For these 6 professions 489 very difficult to invite before july---

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the 2013-14 programme year. Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas.* If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas:*

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear srik dn,t lose hope,be optimist...but i am afraid your profession in under those 6 golden occupations....For these 6 professions 489 very difficult to invite before july---
> 
> Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the 2013-14 programme year. Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas.* If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas:*
> 
> ...


but atleast I will get invite in july right?


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> but atleast I will get invite in july right?


yes ofcourse you can get invite Invite in july because occupational ceilings has been reset.For your motivation if u look at the july 2013 report almost 200 family sponsered visas has been issued..

Now DIBP is continuously shrinking seats allocation only 50 seats per month,25 per round.and these 25 seats were occupied by onshore applicants due to high score 65,70...

But i think both of us should improve ielts and hit EOI with 70 points because its been 2 months i haven,t get invite.although 233512 will be never filled even end of year.

Else we have to wait

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> yes ofcourse you can get invite Invite in july because occupational ceilings has been reset.For your motivation if u look at the july 2013 report almost 200 family sponsered visas has been issued..
> 
> Now DIBP is continuously shrinking seats allocation only 50 seats per month,25 per round.and these 25 seats were occupied by onshore applicants due to high score 65,70...
> 
> ...


yes we need to improve in IELTS


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> yes we need to improve in IELTS


There is something else going on I applied EOI on december with 65points still didnt get invite people with 60points have got invite its not the points we should be worrying about.

Which state did you guyz applied for???


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

oz dude said:


> There is something else going on I applied EOI on december with 65points still didnt get invite people with 60points have got invite its not the points we should be worrying about.
> 
> Which state did you guyz applied for???


Dear oz dude i think there is no connection between family sponered visa and state from where u have been sponsered by relative--

Its the occupation ceiling,points,,and very less number 25 seats matter especially allocated for 489 F.S---

Mine is Mechanical Engineer--Adelaide---60 points

I was expecting invite this round,only 5 hours behind from previous Eoi invitation date--
But due to reduced seats from 35 to 25 and EOI with 65 during last 14 days i haven,t get invite on 24 feb..its my analysis--

Wts ur opinion???


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear oz dude i think there is no connection between family sponered visa and state from where u have been sponsered by relative--
> 
> Its the occupation ceiling,points,,and very less number 25 seats matter especially allocated for 489 F.S---
> 
> ...


Its more true and I thought the same. But how do you check if the occupation is filled.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

oz dude said:


> There is something else going on I applied EOI on december with 65points still didnt get invite people with 60points have got invite its not the points we should be worrying about.
> 
> Which state did you guyz applied for???





oz dude said:


> Its more true and I thought the same. But how do you check if the occupation is filled.


After selecting skill-select,,go to report tab then scroll down the page 3 options there
1) skill select 10 feb report
2)when will report published
3) occupation ceiling..

Simply click on 3rd option and u can check-


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> After selecting skill-select,,go to report tab then scroll down the page 3 options there
> 1) skill select 10 feb report
> 2)when will report published
> 3) occupation ceiling..
> ...


Thanks for the reply what is ceiling value and the date mean? Is it the number of seats available and seats allocated or...?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

oz dude said:


> There is something else going on I applied EOI on december with 65points still didnt get invite people with 60points have got invite its not the points we should be worrying about.
> 
> Which state did you guyz applied for???


Mine is Electronics Engineer--Perth---60 points--Relative sponsored


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

VIsa Granted !!!!!!

Family Sponsored 489..
the day has come with long wait.. I am late to post here..

IELTS-25/01/13
EA Assessment - 02/04/2013 to 09/07/2013

EOI -- 13/07/2013

Invitation --- 14/07/2013

Visa Applied -- 25/07/2013

Medical -- 29/07/2013

CO allocated --- 14/10/2013 -- Adelaide Team 8---CO--JN

PCC --- 25/10/2013

Visa Granted --- 21/02/2013..

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> VIsa Granted !!!!!!
> 
> Family Sponsored 489..
> the day has come with long wait.. I am late to post here..
> ...


congrats bro !!!!!! whats ur occupation and total point??


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

source: Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings Â» SkillSelect Support

In late 2013, the department conducted an evaluation of occupational ceilings to assess how they have operated to date and to consider changes to ensure they are performing their intended function.

Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014:

1. State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations; and
2. The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations
As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following six occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:

· Chemical and Materials Engineers;
· Electronics Engineers;
· Other Engineering Professionals;
· ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
· Software and Applications Programmers; and
· Telecommunications Engineering Professionals.
Details of the cut-offs for these occupations will continue to be included in the regular invitation round reports.

Is this will help for 489 visa ??? plz senior expat do reply


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> VIsa Granted !!!!!!
> 
> Family Sponsored 489..
> the day has come with long wait.. I am late to post here..
> ...


Congrats Aksay :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:

i wanna ask something why is there 4 months gap between PCC and Visa-Grant---???

is there any security check was going on??

Regards


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

ppl who are awaiting for 489-family sponsored visa , plz share the below details,


233411- ELECTRONICS ENGINEER - WA- EOI:20-2-2014


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> VIsa Granted !!!!!!
> 
> Family Sponsored 489..
> the day has come with long wait.. I am late to post here..
> ...



Hello akshay, 
and my hearty congratulations to you....

I am very happy to see your grant...

reason being I am also aug 2013 applicant of FS 489 category ....

and your visa grant is like a new hope for me that may be I will also get my grant soon....

did you contacted your CO for your grant or he/she replied by his own....

and what is your occupation... becoz mine is from those 6 occupations....


I am more happy than you I believe..... to see your grant....


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> Hello akshay,
> and my hearty congratulations to you....
> 
> I am very happy to see your grant...
> ...


varun, can plz share your time line & occupation code


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

*happy news!!!!!!!!*

Processing times – skilled migration applications affected by processing priorities


SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored
(subclass 189 and 489)	3 months:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:

source:https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm#d


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> Processing times – skilled migration applications affected by processing priorities
> 
> 
> SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored
> ...


We aim to process* 75 per cent of application*s within the timeframes detailed below. It should be noted that individual *actual processing times will vary *depending on a range of factors.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

_shel said:


> We aim to process* 75 per cent of application*s within the timeframes detailed below. It should be noted that individual *actual processing times will vary *depending on a range of factors.


hey, 75% its a good sign!!!!!!


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

_shel said:


> We aim to process* 75 per cent of application*s within the timeframes detailed below. It should be noted that individual *actual processing times will vary *depending on a range of factors.


hey, 75% its a good sign!!!!!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Certainly better than 5% which it seemed to be at one point. 
Just wanted people who didn't realise that its not a guarantee of their visa in 3 months.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

_shel said:


> Certainly better than 5% which it seemed to be at one point.
> Just wanted people who didn't realise that its not a guarantee of their visa in 3 months.


true it depends on individual


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thats new .... this 3 months timeframe for family sponsored visas....

I have been waiting for application result since last 7 months...

This wait is tiring:frusty:


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

_shel said:


> Certainly better than 5% which it seemed to be at one point.
> Just wanted people who didn't realise that its not a guarantee of their visa in 3 months.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hello Shel...
> ...


----------



## revanth530 (Jul 8, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> _shel said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly better than 5% which it seemed to be at one point.
> ...


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

Varun1 said:


> Thats new .... this 3 months timeframe for family sponsored visas....
> 
> I have been waiting for application result since last 7 months...
> 
> This wait is tiring:frusty:


my visa consultant said that family sponsored visa takes 8-10 months.. is it true?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

sw0305 said:


> my visa consultant said that family sponsored visa takes 8-10 months.. is it true?


its depends on individual


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Varun1 said:


> _shel said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly better than 5% which it seemed to be at one point.
> ...


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

_shel said:


> Varun1 said:
> 
> 
> > Not in this years quota no. Though after july they should begin processing as normal and get the numbers down quickly.
> ...


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

As soon as july hits there will be a ton of grants. There will be many applications fully assessed just waiting for grant. As the quotas are almost gone very few will be granted before july. July 1st can expect a flurry of activity.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*EOI 60 points F.S*

People are worried about Grant

I am waiting for invitation only 5 hours behind from 60 pointers 13 dec EOI submission..

From last 2 mnths 65 pointers and reduced seats are just killing me...

Any ray of hope


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> People are worried about Grant
> 
> I am waiting for invitation only 5 hours behind from 60 pointers 13 dec EOI submission..
> 
> ...


hey rizwan the mechanical and elecronics engineer is off the list of nominated list of south australia, will it affect FS visa??
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

senior expat don reply for the queries of 489 family sponsored visa, don know why


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> hey rizwan the mechanical and elecronics engineer is off the list of nominated list of south australia, will it affect FS visa??
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


o My dear thats for 489 State Sponsored,,

mine is 489 Family Sponsered

Secondly i am also not included in those 6 golden occupations.

As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following six occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
*Electronics Engineers*
Other Engineering Professionals
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> o My dear thats for 489 State Sponsored,,
> 
> mine is 489 Family Sponsered
> 
> ...


because of pro rata arrangements and family sponsorship I am also safe right


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> because of pro rata arrangements and family sponsorship I am also safe right


Dear,
your luck depend upon 189 EOI for Electronics Engineer....

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the 2013-14 programme year. Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas.* If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas:*

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear,
> your luck depend upon 189 EOI for Electronics Engineer....
> 
> Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the 2013-14 programme year. Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas.* If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas:*
> ...


ya but they have increased the invitations right??, I mean for the above occupations, more over mine is western australia, my occupation comes under other engineering occupation , which is available now, I am confused & frustrated


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi mates.. what about 489 State sponsored visa? Am waiting for the grant since submitting medicals on 19/2/2014 !!


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Hi mates.. what about 489 State sponsored visa? Am waiting for the grant since submitting medicals on 19/2/2014 !!


don worry,you will get the grant soon, state has higher priority than fs


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> you will get the grant soon, state has higher priority than fs


Hopefully ! So no change for SS visa processing time?


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> ya but they have increased the invitations right??, I mean for the above occupations, more over mine is western australia, my occupation comes under other engineering occupation , which is available now, I am confused & frustrated


My dear dn,t merge things and be patient..

They have increased invitations only for Visa Sub-class 190 
State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling.

and Secondly if your profession comes other engineering professions then cut-off date as per 24th feb
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 75 3/2/2014 11.31 pm

which simply means *high number of EOI submitted under 189 sub-class and also above 60 points*

u have to wait few more round unless cut-off points touch 60 and secondly 189 EOI reduced...

Otherwise i am afraid the time will prolong even upto july when all seats allocation will come back..

Regards


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Hopefully ! So no change for SS visa processing time?


3 months


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> My dear dn,t merge things and be patient..
> 
> They have increased invitations only for Visa Sub-class 190
> State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling.
> ...


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

bad news for us!!!!!!


Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 15 invitations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change was implemented from the 24 February 2014 invitation round.

source:SkillSelect – SkillSelect


----------



## rali (Jun 5, 2013)

Dear All,

In SkillSelect – SkillSelect under Reports>Occupation Ceilings, it says that "The total ceiling will remain the same for these occupations in the 2013/2014 programme year as displayed in the occupational ceiling table with the relevant occupations marked with an asterisk (*)." But, in the list I don't see any asterisk(*) for the six occupations where there was (*) in the previous rounds.

Have they forgot to put (*) or is it automatic that if the ceiling goes above 50% the (*) shows by default?

It is confusing me....

Can anyone assist me in this regard?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

rali said:


> Dear All,
> 
> In SkillSelect – SkillSelect under Reports>Occupation Ceilings, it says that "The total ceiling will remain the same for these occupations in the 2013/2014 programme year as displayed in the occupational ceiling table with the relevant occupations marked with an asterisk (*)." But, in the list I don't see any asterisk(*) for the six occupations where there was (*) in the previous rounds.
> 
> ...


their is no occupational ceiling for any occupation in the SOL list, even for the 6 occupation


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*24 March Invitation??*

Any body got the invitationnnnn??????????????????


Although only 15 seats are availble still any one????


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Any body got the invitationnnnn??????????????????
> 
> 
> Although only 15 seats are availble still any one????


no


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> no


No


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

oz dude said:


> No


plz share your timeline


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> plz share your timeline


EOI : 28th feb
POINTS : 65
INVITE : ???


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

oz dude said:


> EOI : 28th feb
> POINTS : 65
> INVITE : ???


march 10th round cutoff was 65, how come u have not received invite?, whats ur occupation code, which state, or u onshore applicant?, plz give a detailed timeline, so everyone will get a light on processing time.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*No Invitation Uptill Now*

It means nobody receive the invitation----:frusty::frusty::frusty:

Ozdude U are nearest close applicant if 65 points are considered...27 feb was cutt-off date as per 10 march result...means only gap of hours..


i am the nearest close applicant if 60 points are considered..as per 10 feb result EOI with 60 points invited untill 13 Dec 2013 12:48pm...i am only 5 hours behind...but i dn,t know when will i received:frusty::frusty::frusty:

Regards


----------



## aghonim (Mar 24, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I grant visa 489 and I am in traveling process and I am the main applicant

my question Will there be any issues if my partner travels to Australia before the rest of the family?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

aghonim said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I grant visa 489 and I am in traveling process and I am the main applicant
> 
> my question Will there be any issues if my partner travels to Australia before the rest of the family?


Hi agonim,

What's your timeline?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aghonim (Mar 24, 2014)

abdulzak said:


> Hi agonim,
> 
> What's your timeline?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I grant visa at 20/02/2014 must all family entries before 20/09/2014
I will travel at 05/05/2014 (second applicant)
My wife (first applicant) and my children will following me at 01/08/2014 

My question was it is ok or we must all enter together with first applicant?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

aghonim said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I grant visa 489 and I am in traveling process and I am the main applicant
> 
> my question Will there be any issues if my partner travels to Australia before the rest of the family?


you should include your patner in your visa application, or else ur patner and other family members can travel by travel visa, plz share your timeline, when did u lodge your EOI, occupation?


----------



## aghonim (Mar 24, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> you should include your patner in your visa application, or else ur patner and other family members can travel by travel visa, plz share your timeline, when did u lodge your EOI, occupation?


Let's explain my case:

My wife is the main applicant she grant visa (489) also and I am the second applicant 

my question is there is any problems to travel before her to find a place to rent, or she must travel with me as she is the main applicant


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

aghonim said:


> Let's explain my case:
> 
> My wife is the main applicant she grant visa (489) also and I am the second applicant
> 
> my question is there is any problems to travel before her to find a place to rent, or she must travel with me as she is the main applicant


I understood, sorry I dont have idea, plz refer to DIAC website,plz share your wife's VISA timeline, occupation? which state?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

people who have got invite and grant plz share your timeline


----------



## aghonim (Mar 24, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> I understood, sorry I dont have idea, plz refer to DIAC website,plz share your wife's VISA timeline, occupation? which state?


VISA timeline

lodge of EOI 18/07/2013
received an invitation 04/08/2013
lodge application 20/08/2013
Grant VISA 20/02/2014


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

aghonim said:


> VISA timeline
> 
> lodge of EOI 18/07/2013
> received an invitation 04/08/2013
> ...


thank you, can I know the occupation??


----------



## aghonim (Mar 24, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> thank you, can I know the occupation??


the occupation is Civil Engineering , State Canberra


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

aghonim said:


> the occupation is Civil Engineering , State Canberra


Hello, 

Congrats for your visa....

I think that you can go before your wife and she can come later....

Also it depends on your visa type...

was it State sponsored 489 visa or Family sponsored visa 489???

Then I can give you the correct answer..


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello Friends,

Anyone got grant for Family sponsored visa 489 recently????

Any activity for anyone??????

:spider:


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Congrats for your visa....
> 
> ...


his case was family sponsored visa, his wife is the main applicant


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

varun can u plz share your timeline


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> varun can u plz share your timeline


Mine is family sponsored visa lodged in aug 2013 . And no news till now


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> Mine is family sponsored visa lodged in aug 2013 . And no news till now


which state, occupation??


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys, 

Is there a cut off point for each occupation for 489 fs visa if so where can I find it in the website


----------



## aghonim (Mar 24, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> his case was family sponsored visa, his wife is the main applicant


thank you guys, I have received from Department of Immigration and Border Protection that I can enter Australia before my wife


----------



## susamuel (Apr 8, 2014)

hello people, I submitted my EOI for 489 on 04/04/14. My occupation is Accountant (general). I have 65 points breakdown as follows:

Age 24 25pts
Ielts 10pts
Degree 15pts
Aus degree 5pts
Family Sponsor 10pts

I know 489 family sponsor is reaching its quotas. So I'm just wondering if any one know how long Im looking to wait for the invitation? As my current 485 visa is expiring on 21/7/14, do i have to leave australia if i don't get the invitation before that? Or is there a way I can extend my visa or get a new visa?


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey guyz,

Does any one in this forum know that different occupation have different visa date of effect point? If so where can I find it in the DIBP.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Date of effect is nothing to do with the occupation but when you submit EOI with the point you have.



Invitation process and cut offs

_The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates._


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

_shel said:


> Date of effect is nothing to do with the occupation but when you submit EOI with the point you have.
> 
> Invitation process and cut offs
> 
> The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.


Thanks for ur reply _shel. Anyone got invite for 489fs in this round???


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

what's happening for 489 fs invites!!!!!!!


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> It means nobody receive the invitation----:frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> Ozdude U are nearest close applicant if 65 points are considered...27 feb was cutt-off date as per 10 march result...means only gap of hours..
> 
> ...


rizwan did u get invite??? because the 489 cut off date is 60 points>> 13-01-2014


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> rizwan did u get invite??? because the 489 cut off date is 60 points>> 13-01-2014


Srik i am also worried, why didn,t i get invite i am also surprised...i already launch inquiry regarding my EOI


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Srik i am also worried, why didn,t i get invite i am also surprised...i already launch inquiry regarding my EOI


the report which they publish are of no use


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Srik i am also worried, why didn,t i get invite i am also surprised...i already launch inquiry regarding my EOI


rizwan, did u contact DIAC?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> rizwan, did u contact DIAC?


 Even if he did he wont get an answer. Its the hoidays and the offices are closed.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

_shel said:


> Even if he did he wont get an answer. Its the hoidays and the offices are closed.


I know


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

_shel said:


> Even if he did he wont get an answer. Its the hoidays and the offices are closed.


Shel, just shed some light by using your expertise on this matter. My bro DOE is 5th march 1 am with 65 points. Last round results shows 12 Jan with 60 points got invited for FS 489. Is there anything went wrong with the system?


----------



## kulwantgill (Jun 21, 2013)

I got my positive assessment last year and at that time, my job category was in special condition, so still waiting for new updation of list.


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

oz dude said:


> eoi : 28th feb
> points : 65
> invite : ???


state : Nsw
code: Medical laboratory scientist

still no invite very depressed cant follow the date of effect keeps changing 24 march doe: 03.03.14 , 10 april doe: 03.01.14 any idea wts going on??????


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Two EOI 489 S.S & F.S*

Dear Experts,

i want to launch another EOI for 489 State Sponsored Queensland...

i already have launched 489 Family Sponsered 13 dec 2013(Mechanical Engr)

My question is

Am i able to launch another EOI with same account without effecting previous EOI???

489 Family Sponsored date should remain same or it has been updated to current day?????

Kindly Expalin

Regards


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> i want to launch another EOI for 489 State Sponsored Queensland...
> 
> ...


Hey Rizwan,

I don't think that you can launch another EOI coz ur passport number will be stored in the previous EOI so it might not b possible please consult with DIBP or with an agent

Any way has the q for 65pointers over becoz am still waiting ...

All the very best for ur process!!!!


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

oz dude said:


> Hey Rizwan,
> 
> I don't think that you can launch another EOI coz ur passport number will be stored in the previous EOI so it might not b possible please consult with DIBP or with an agent
> 
> ...


There are people whi have multiple EOI Such as 189,190

Que remains there 65,70 

I dn,t understand if a person has 55,60 points he must go for 190,189 PR VISA--

Wts the purpose to obatin TR 489 visa with 70 points as in previous reports,

I think either i have to wait till july or have to launch another EOI


----------



## varun71863 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi All,

I need a answer, i am planning to apply for 489 so i want to inquire if my brother - in -law can sponser me (my sister husband), he is citizen there and my sister has TR as of now.

Can you please confirm if my brother in law can sponser us?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes he can


----------



## ahamedmufa (Apr 1, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> There are people whi have multiple EOI Such as 189,190
> 
> Que remains there 65,70
> 
> ...


It all depends on points. For 189, u wont b getting the sponsor 10 points. Thats the difference. If u have scored on other factors, you can go for a 189. Ppl go for 489, only to claim that extra 10 points.


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyone from this forum moving to NSW family sponsored reply is much appreciated.


----------



## DreamingAU (May 4, 2014)

Hello experts,

can anybody please let me know that how long it takes to receive invitation after submitting EOI for family sponsored visa??

Thanks.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

DreamingAU said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> can anybody please let me know that how long it takes to receive invitation after submitting EOI for family sponsored visa??
> 
> Thanks.


 You now wont get one till after july as this years quota is almost full.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*EOI Invitation*

Any one Got the Invite in previous round 

OZ-Dude Have u got invite?????

Still waiting from Dec-2013

Regards


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Any one Got the Invite in previous round
> 
> OZ-Dude Have u got invite?????
> 
> ...


Not yet Rizwan.. annoying and tensed did u talk to immigration???


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

oz dude said:


> Not yet Rizwan.. annoying and tensed did u talk to immigration???


ya last time i talked when they put 60 points cut off date 01/12/14 on 28th april report that has been ultimately amended to 65 points due to online mistake

then i again asked in 14th april report all 65 pointers invited upto 3rd march 2014,how come date goes backward they replied as

It all depend on EOI ranking and also upon Locked EOI status...

continuously fluctuating results and dates

But now fed-up not so much ambitious untill JULY 2014

Regards


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

alteast we can get in july right??


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Finally Report out 12 May 2014

Surprised to see that cut-off was *70 points 10/03/14*

Tooo much irritating :tape2::tape2::tape2:

People with 70 points why should not go for 189,190 P.R Visa=====


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Finally Report out 12 May 2014
> 
> Surprised to see that cut-off was *70 points 10/03/14*
> 
> ...


yes, i also can't understand it. they can easily get pr so why they trying get TR.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

even 75 and 80 points have got invite in 12 May round for 489 family visa, read the bar graph


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess ther is no chance now onwards of 60 pts for 489 visa


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

jayptl said:


> I guess ther is no chance now onwards of 60 pts for 489 visa


 I would say not but I do see a flurry of grants and invites just after july. Patience friend, it will happen, politicians are slating migrants right now so things are tight but it will change. 

As for 70+ applying. They only have that many due to the extra points you can get for regional sponsorship, study etc. They would probably only have between 50-60 to apply for PR direct. Thus not enough or at the back of the list for invites.


----------



## pratapchava (Nov 7, 2012)

Beee said:


> I don't know of anyone with such experience but from what I have read, it's not necessary to be employed in ur own field. U can get a job in any field n even work in ur private business. To qualify for PR later all u need is to live in a designated area for 2 years and a full time job for one year..
> Hope this helps..


Hi Senior,
I am on 489 with family sponsor.

I am clear about the conditions to fulfil to get PR through 887.

But I am unclear about working for a period of time from those 4 years in non regional is illegal or not.

Please. 

Really appreciate your help


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

Hi All, I have submitted EOI for 489 FS on 21/03/2014. I have claimed 65 points from skill select. My occupation is Accountant General. How long does it take to get an invitation? Please share your experience to this case. Thanks.


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

QT4TN said:


> Hi All, I have submitted EOI for 489 FS on 21/03/2014. I have claimed 65 points from skill select. My occupation is Accountant General. How long does it take to get an invitation? Please share your experience to this case. Thanks.


Guyz anyone got invite in todays round?????? 65 points


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

oz dude said:


> Guyz anyone got invite in todays round?????? 65 points


how come u havn't go the invite 

In 24th march round the visa date of effect for 489 fs, 65 points is 03/03/2014


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

oz dude said:


> Guyz anyone got invite in todays round?????? 65 points


Oz dude u haven,t got invite in this round also..its really heart taking...it all depends upon EOI RANKING system and number of seats...
Now july is the hope


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Oz dude u haven,t got invite in this round also..its really heart taking...it all depends upon EOI RANKING system and number of seats...
> Now july is the hope


Ya dude lets c how it goes....


----------



## HarshMalan (May 29, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I am new to this forum and I see pretty active threads and people helping each other.Hope I Have opted for the correct thread.

I would be grateful if you could throw some light on the steps that needs to be followed to begin with 489 Visa application. 
My case is below.

ACS +ve --> Developer Programmer (261311) --> November 2013.

My IELTS score is : Listening(8) , Writing (6) , Reading and Speaking (6.5 each) , with total Band of 7.

In October 2014 , I will have total 5 years of job experience , giving me 5 point for it and making total of 50
DIAC Points - 50

Total work experience - 5 years as of Oct 2014

As I do not have sufficient IELTS score, I cannot get 60 points. And I am a SAS/SQL Analyst Programmer. 

My questions:-

1) What are the benefits and challenges of 489 Visa ? (I don't have any relatives to sponsor.AND If i take regional sponsorship
i will get 10 additonal points and his makes total of 50+ 10 = 60(Needed to file 489 Visa) ) Is this the Correct Approach .?

2) What are all the visa limitations ? Apart from Working in that particular regional area and not eligible for Heathcare Facilities?

3) Assuming if above steps works fine for my scenario , I have to LIVE in that area for 2 years and work for 1 year (IS this Work experience needed FULL TIME
or part time) , what if i get only say 10 MONTHS of Full time in the 2 years period(Just taking this consideration to be on safer side)

4)Since AUS government is initiating these state sponsorships , it makes sencse that there are jobs in that region ? or it can happen that the jobs can close for
some period of time?

5) Although I wil try once again in IELTS to get 7 in each , but again if i make 7 in any 3 and get less in 1 , I stand at same point where I am Right now.
So , in that case IF i go with Subclass 489 and later apply for PR after Living there for 2 years , Is this a good step.


PLease do let me know if I have forgot to add any points in discussion for subclass 489 migration , that might help me out.

Thanks in advance.

Harsh Malan


----------



## HarshMalan (May 29, 2014)

HarshMalan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I see pretty active threads and people helping each other.Hope I Have opted for the correct thread.
> 
> ...


Hi Friends 
Can someone help me on my questions.
This would be great help.

Thank You


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

HarshMalan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I see pretty active threads and people helping each other.Hope I Have opted for the correct thread.
> 
> ...


Answer to your Queries are below

1)yes u can get additional 10 points if u are able to grab 489 State/Territory Sponsorship accumulating 60 points total.
2)489 is 4 years Provisional Visa and u will not be able to get health or education benefits until and unless u get P.R visa 887 visa sub-class.
3)U have to live in that region for 2 Years and 1 year Full-Time job on TAX no matter whether it is related to ur occupation or not.(Total Visa is 4 years)
4)They want to fill areas other than metropolitan,if u have Aussie immigration craze u have to spend 2 years and 1 year full time job.
5)Ya ofcourse this step is good,if u have are married then u should go for 189,190 visa..489 Visa processing time is shorter as compared to 189,190 because its T.R Visa..

Rest all depends upon ur profession and ur status..

Regards


----------



## HarshMalan (May 29, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Answer to your Queries are below
> 
> 1)yes u can get additional 10 points if u are able to grab 489 State/Territory Sponsorship accumulating 60 points total.
> 2)489 is 4 years Provisional Visa and u will not be able to get health or education benefits until and unless u get P.R visa 887 visa sub-class.
> ...



Thank you so much Rizwan for answers.
But I have another question. . . 
For point (3) it has to be continuous 1 year or it has to be in total in the first 2 years ?

And if someone not able to get 12 months exp as FT job . . . can't he apply for PR after 2 years.


Thanks in advance.

Harsh


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Guyz anyone waiting for NSW 489 with 65 points got invite or when was the last invite ??????


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

Hi guys... I am still waiting for an invitation from IMMI... feeling desperate at the moment.. FS 489 with 65 points....


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

QT4TN said:


> Hi guys... I am still waiting for an invitation from IMMI... feeling desperate at the moment.. FS 489 with 65 points....


 when did you lodge your invite, whats ur occupation??


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> when did you lodge your invite, whats ur occupation??


Hey man... I have lodged my EOI on 04/03/2014... and still waiting for an invite... when did u lodge urs?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

QT4TN said:


> Hey man... I have lodged my EOI on 04/03/2014... and still waiting for an invite... when did u lodge urs?


check my timeline below


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

489 FAMILY SPONSORED APPLICANTS BE PATIENT..and lets hope they will increase seats in july upto 200 like previous july 2013

Mine is 489-FS eoi submitted Dec-2013

So march and april applicants dn,t be panic..

Lets deal with patience


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> 489 FAMILY SPONSORED APPLICANTS BE PATIENT..and lets hope they will increase seats in july upto 200 like previous july 2013
> 
> Mine is 489-FS eoi submitted Dec-2013
> 
> ...


Hey rizwan any updates from dibp regarding 489fs invites hws ur side processing going on?????


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

oz dude said:


> Hey rizwan any updates from dibp regarding 489fs invites hws ur side processing going on?????


Dear Oz dude, still no update from immi dept regarding 489 especially..i contact 2 times still no positive response..All depends upon*EOI Ranking,Occupational Ceiling and Main Thing Seats Available for 489 Sub-class only 10*

July in Only Hope


----------



## TonyL1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi, I am new here.
I submited my EOI last year, 23 of August. My occupation is 261111. Still waiting.... 
BTW, 60 points.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

SkillSelect - 9 June Round Results

Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	65	8/8/2013 5.34pm

source:SkillSelect - 24 March Round Results


----------



## chadss (May 15, 2014)

*Expecting invitation on July*

I submitted EOI/489 on Oct 2013 with 65 marks on 2613. waiting till July 2014


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

I think their are many Invisible persons who are just reading this forum, I request all the hidden ppl to share your EOI dates, so we all will have a clarity. Thank you


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

5th March 2014 with 65 points. Still waiting..............


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

i'm waiting so long look at my time line


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

ccham said:


> i'm waiting so long look at my time line


What is your occupation?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

qt4tn said:


> what is your occupation?



261313


----------



## rali (Jun 5, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> I think their are many Invisible persons who are just reading this forum, I request all the hidden ppl to share your EOI dates, so we all will have a clarity. Thank you


EOI submitted on December 15, 2014, 65 points, Family Sponsor, 261313. Waiting for invitation.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI on 09th July 2013 & waiting for my invitation. Do you think they will continue inviting 489 FS even after 1st of July 2014?

IELTS: S-7.5:R-9:L-8.5:W-6.5 |EOI: 09/07/2013(489FS)


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 09th July 2013 & waiting for my invitation. Do you think they will continue inviting 489 FS even after 1st of July 2014?
> 
> IELTS: S-7.5:R-9:L-8.5:W-6.5 |EOI: 09/07/2013(489FS)


whats your point and occupation?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> whats your point and occupation?


60 points 
occupation 261313


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

thanks for the response, I think still there are many invisible, I request the ppl who are hiding to please update the EOI date,state, total point and occupation, so has to beneficial for all.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> thanks for the response, I think still there are many invisible, I request the ppl who are hiding to please update the EOI date,state, total point and occupation, so has to beneficial for all.


Updated my signature with all relavent details 

What do you think about my initial query? will this continue even after 1st July 2014? Response from others also welcome


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Updated my signature with all relavent details
> 
> What do you think about my initial query? will this continue even after 1st July 2014? Response from others also welcome


I am shocked to read that you are waiting since july:faint:, hope for the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Updated my signature with all relavent details
> 
> What do you think about my initial query? will this continue even after 1st July 2014? Response from others also welcome


you and me have pretty similar timeline, hope for the best


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

ccham said:


> you and me have pretty similar timeline, hope for the best


Yes 

Lets wait & see what will happen :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Last july, they have given 200 invites, this year they have to increase more, in order to clear the backlogs.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> Last july, they have given 200 invites, this year they have to increase more, in order to clear the backlogs.


But currently they reduced it to 10 per round which not gonna help us at all. God know what they will do after July 1st


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> Last july, they have given 200 invites, this year they have to increase more, in order to clear the backlogs.


last invitation round for 261313(FS) was last july 15 and at that time cutoff date was june-3 so there should be huge backlog.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

ccham said:


> last invitation round for 261313(FS) was last july 15 and at that time cutoff date was june-3 so there should be huge backlog.


yes


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> yes


so lets pray for increase the quota at least 50 per round otherwise .......


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Guys, one clarification.

In the last invitation round (9 June 2014), only ICT BA was stated under pro-rata basic invitation. Does that mean Software Engineer(2613) occupation moved out from high demand occupation list?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

ccham said:


> so lets pray for increase the quota at least 50 per round otherwise .......


yes, otherwise we have to wait for ages


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Guys, one clarification.
> 
> In the last invitation round (9 June 2014), only ICT BA was stated under pro-rata basic invitation. Does that mean Software Engineer(2613) occupation moved out from high demand occupation list?


yes, i think so. and look at cutoff dates, it has gone to last august for 65 points that means high demand occupations has started to move


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Guys, one clarification.
> 
> In the last invitation round (9 June 2014), only ICT BA was stated under pro-rata basic invitation. Does that mean Software Engineer(2613) occupation moved out from high demand occupation list?



NO , but even 2613 has reached its cap 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	4800	4664

source:SkillSelect


----------



## TonyL1 (Jun 16, 2014)

actually, from 26 of May, already removed....ICT BA is the only one. Hope July can remove ICT BA and conduct the 489 invitation on the second round.....


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

TonyL1 said:


> actually, from 26 of May, already removed....ICT BA is the only one. Hope July can remove ICT BA and conduct the 489 invitation on the second round.....


none of the occupation will be removed from July 1st SOL 2014-15.


No existing occupations are being removed from the SOL, which currently lists 188 occupations that Australia needs.

source: In-demand trades added to the Skilled Occupation List


----------



## TonyL1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Any more 261111 489 60 points? or am i the only one here? waiting from last August...


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

TonyL1 said:


> Any more 261111 489 60 points? or am i the only one here? waiting from last August...


should be more but most of members was not active including me for last 7/8 months as we realized that we won't get invitation this year.


----------



## TonyL1 (Jun 16, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> none of the occupation will be removed from July 1st SOL 2014-15.
> 
> 
> No existing occupations are being removed from the SOL, which currently lists 188 occupations that Australia needs.
> ...


----------



## TonyL1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyway, Good luck!!! July, hope we have 200 per round for 489 like last year did.


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

*Invitations in July*

Number of invitations have to increase from July 2014 to fulfill the FS 489 back log. We all have to wait and see.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

dm_channa said:


> Number of invitations have to increase from July 2014 to fulfill the FS 489 back log. We all have to wait and see.


wats ur EOI date, points, occupation and state, update your timeline


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> wats ur EOI date, points, occupation and state, update your timeline



ACS Sep2013 | EOI October 2013 | 65 points | 261313 | FS lives in Melbourne


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

*Changes to Skills Assessment Validity Period*

Today, one of my friends has received below e mail from DIBP regarding Skills Assessment Validity Period. Following is the body of the mail.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Changes to Skills Assessment Validity Period

This email is to advise you that from 1 July 2014, if a skills assessment is required, it will only be valid for a period of 3 years from the date of issue, unless a shorter validity period is specified on the assessment.

A skills assessment must be valid at the time of lodgement for the following visas:

The Direct Entry stream of the Employer Nominated Scheme (subclass 186) visa;
The Direct Entry stream of the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (subclass 187) visa; and
The Graduate Work stream of the Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) visa.

A skills assessment must be valid at the time of invitation to apply through SkillSelect for the following visas:
Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) visa;
Skilled –Nominated (subclass 190) visa; and
Skilled Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa.

These changes do not affect the Temporary Work (Skilled) (subclass 457) visa.

If you receive an invitation and your points have decreased or your personal information is not accurate, you should not proceed to lodge a visa application. You should correct the information in your EOI once it lapses and wait to receive another invitation.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Has anyone else received above mail. I am waiting for my agent's feedback .

Thank you


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

dm_channa said:


> Today, one of my friends has received below e mail from DIBP regarding Skills Assessment Validity Period. Following is the body of the mail.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Changes to Skills Assessment Validity Period
> 
> ...


Yes i received that EMAIL 1 day ago..
It means they have reduced the SKILL ASSESMENT VALIDITY PERIOD TO 3 years as compared to previous validity 5 YEARS...


----------



## rali (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi 

Please go to the below link and update your status. So we can have a track.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## rali (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi everybody

Please go to the below link and update your status. So we can have a track.

Family sponsor 489 Google Docs


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

rali said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Please go to the below link and update your status. So we can have a track.
> 
> Family sponsor 489 Google Docs


plz update the timeline


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

plz update the doc, its very informative

source:https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

rali said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Please go to the below link and update your status. So we can have a track.
> 
> Family sponsor 489 Google Docs


thanks for the doc


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

I have updated the doc. It is good for all of us to exchange the information.
Please let me know how to add time-line details.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

dm_channa said:


> I have updated the doc. It is good for all of us to exchange the information.
> Please let me know how to add time-line details.


QUICK LINKS and select edit signature


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> QUICK LINKS and select edit signature


Thank you.
Still i have no permission to Edit the Signature.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

dm_channa said:


> Thank you.
> Still i have no permission to Edit the Signature.


then you have to wait


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

dm_channa said:


> Thank you.
> Still i have no permission to Edit the Signature.


since you have 65 points with submission date at last OCT you have good chance to get in invite within next too round because according to the last round report, cutoff date is 8/8/2013 for 489


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

ccham said:


> since you have 65 points with submission date at last OCT you have good chance to get in invite within next too round because according to the last round report, cutoff date is 8/8/2013 for 489


Still there are 10 invitations per round. Hope things will be getting good again for all the FS/489 ppl after July 2014.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

any one got the invite???????


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> any one got the invite???????


seems like no


----------



## revanth530 (Jul 8, 2013)

489 Visa Approved(Family Sponsored) !!!!!!!!! 

ACS:263111 

Eoi Submitted: 14 Jan 2014
Invited:27 Jan 2014
Submitted: 14 Feb 2014
Case Offficer Allocated: 14 March 2014 (Team 2 Adelaide CO:LE)
Medicals: 20 March 2014
Delayed Mail: 17 June 2014
Approval : 24 June 2014.............................................. ......................


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations x


----------



## rali (Jun 5, 2013)

revanth530 said:


> 489 Visa Approved(Family Sponsored) !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ACS:263111
> 
> ...


Congrats✈✈✈
Can you tell me please what do you mean by 'delayed mail'.


----------



## revanth530 (Jul 8, 2013)

rali said:


> Congrats✈✈✈
> Can you tell me please what do you mean by 'delayed mail'.


I Got this mail from the CO.Saying there are no places available.

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 



The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.



As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.



In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.



I appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## revanth530 (Jul 8, 2013)

_shel said:


> Congratulations x


Thanks a lot..........:first:


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

revanth530 said:


> 489 Visa Approved(Family Sponsored) !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ACS:263111
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
Enjoy


----------



## rali (Jun 5, 2013)

revanth530 said:


> I Got this mail from the CO.Saying there are no places available.
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply with the mail.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

majority applicants applied b4 feb got this above email for 489....


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi All,
Please fill the doc with your details.
tnx


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

revanth530 said:


> 489 Visa Approved(Family Sponsored) !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ACS:263111
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

What is your point score?


----------



## revanth530 (Jul 8, 2013)

dm_channa said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> What is your point score?


60 Points. ACS: 263111


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

revanth530 said:


> 60 Points. ACS: 263111


I submitted EOI with 60 points on 13 DEC 2013 Mechanical Engineer 233512 *Still Not Invited*


----------



## revanth530 (Jul 8, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> I submitted EOI with 60 points on 13 DEC 2013 Mechanical Engineer 233512 *Still Not Invited*


You will get invited in July dude don't worry.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi All,

Any updates on latest invitation round???


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi invitees,

What are the documents to be submitted to VISA apply once Invited.
Please advise.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

dm_channa said:


> Hi invitees,
> 
> What are the documents to be submitted to VISA apply once Invited.
> Please advise.



@dm_channa Did you receive the invitation?


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

revanth530 said:


> 489 Visa Approved(Family Sponsored) !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ACS:263111
> 
> ...


Can you please specify the total points youscored?


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

slvicky said:


> @dm_channa Did you receive the invitation?


nope! July is the only hope.
I thought to prepare the documents during the waiting period.


----------



## revanth530 (Jul 8, 2013)

skksundar said:


> Can you please specify the total points youscored?


60 Points. occupation code:263111


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

HI GUYS,

there are 2 bad news.

1. they won't increase the invitation limit from july so it will be continue as 10 for whole year 2014-2015

2. For BA,SE and accountant, they have applied prorate so 189 backlogs should be clear to get invitations to 489.

because of these facts it would be really hard chance to get invite under BA,SE for 489 

all hopes are down


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

ccham said:


> HI GUYS,
> 
> there are 2 bad news.
> 
> ...


This is really bad!!
From where you get this information??


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

dm_channa said:


> This is really bad!!
> From where you get this information??


you can see it from latest report in skillselect


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

ccham said:


> you can see it from latest report in skillselect


yes! They have changed it again.
But please check the Visa date of effect for last two rounds! 9 June round is 8 Aug and 23 June round is 25 July. Was it wrongly updated?

9 June - Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 65 8/8/2013 5.34pm
23 June - Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 65 25/07/2013 11.32am


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

dm_channa said:


> yes! They have changed it again.
> But please check the Visa date of effect for last two rounds! 9 June round is 8 Aug and 23 June round is 25 July. Was it wrongly updated?
> 
> 9 June - Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 65 8/8/2013 5.34pm
> 23 June - Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 65 25/07/2013 11.32am


yes it's gone way back 2013 coz some of demanded occupations have been started to send invitations for 489 but still there is no any clear evidence for identify them clearly. 

however if they build backlogs again we will be in danger..


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

ccham said:


> you can see it from latest report in skillselect


Hi all,

If there is no official news about it. Please do not post it here. we are all desperate about what happened so far. So, just deal with it. Thanks for you info but it is not official news from DIMI.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

this aint good news guys .. disappointed & annoyed .. was hoping for an invite this july but dont see that coming for a realy long time . 

why dont they just scrap this visa off . farout


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

QT4TN said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If there is no official news about it. Please do not post it here. we are all desperate about what happened so far. So, just deal with it. Thanks for you info but it is not official news from DIMI.


since it says in skillselect, it's just like official. yes, i'm also so desperate coz i am also waiting 1 year already now. 

do you have any hope that they will change it.?


----------



## sam85 (Jun 26, 2014)

489 Relative| IELTS 7| ACS 261313 Sep-2013|EOI 4-03-2014| 65 POINTS ...Waiting... it is getting worst. They have allocated only 20 places for July 2014 round. does anyone know why they are doing this to 489 Family visas.  ?


----------



## TonyL1 (Jun 16, 2014)

This is the worst news....but I guess why they do this maybe they do not want to do what they immi did last year. Remember last July, 261111 got invited around 880 numbers. That is because the ceiling number was not released. So maybe they want to hold this back until the ceiling number released. Then increase the number then on a pro rata. So the number will evenly divided in each month instead of only for the first 2 month. I think when they clear closely 189. They will cancel this pro rata. So just wait for the ceiling number and see what happen. 
If the ceiling number release in July, 261111 189 65 point is in June, and 60point in April. It could take 2 month to clear all this to get closer. Then hope 489 could start on late Sep or Oct..
This is from my understanding, may not correct. Anyway, we have to think positively, right? 
Just everyone good luck!! We can get this work.


----------



## TonyL1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Like they said on the report, this is subject to change throughout the whole programm year. So pro rata is not fix rule. Just wait and see. Hope I am right.


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

ccham said:


> since it says in skillselect, it's just like official. yes, i'm also so desperate coz i am also waiting 1 year already now.
> 
> do you have any hope that they will change it.?


Sorry didnt see a skill select before reply to ur post. However, positive thinking is a must at this time. Good luck for all!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

it seems now 489 is difficult to get invite with 60 pints


----------



## TonyL1 (Jun 16, 2014)

No, it is not difficult. they will finally increase the invitation numbers to clean the back log. The thing is for ICT, Programmer & accounting. it is not invited at all, no matter how many points you got. even 70. 
And this is ridiculous. EOI is only valid for 2 year. I submit my EOI for 261111 last August. they stoped 489 for one year. and for this year. they said they will keep doing this. my EOI will be expired if the pro rata is implemented the whole year. 

IF like this, why keep this type of visa? doesnt make any sense. I will compliant to the immi.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

Finally Moral Is Down after seeing SKILL SELECT REPORT AND JULY INVITATION SEATS

Wts the purpose of this 489 FAMILY SPONSORED VISA CATEGORY only 20 seats per month:der::der::der:

Only hope is now when they will release Occupational Ceiling for 2014-2015:help::help::help:

its been waiting 7 months already 

and for 489 Cut-off doesn,t matters it fluctuate so variably and also depend upon Occupation..

people got invite with 60 points also while 65,70 waiting...-----


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

TonyL1 said:


> No, it is not difficult. they will finally increase the invitation numbers to clean the back log. The thing is for ICT, Programmer & accounting. it is not invited at all, no matter how many points you got. even 70.
> And this is ridiculous. EOI is only valid for 2 year. I submit my EOI for 261111 last August. they stoped 489 for one year. and for this year. they said they will keep doing this. my EOI will be expired if the pro rata is implemented the whole year.
> 
> IF like this, why keep this type of visa? doesnt make any sense. I will compliant to the immi.


489 fs is a low priority VISA only 912 invites for entire program year of 13-14, I think the same will continue for 14-15, so they have to adjust 912 invites till jun 2015, better we need to apply for other subclass.

Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	200	144	80	100	66	72	70	60	40	30	30	20	912

source:SkillSelect - 23 June round results


----------



## TonyL1 (Jun 16, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> 489 fs is a low priority VISA only 912 invites for entire program year of 13-14, I think the same will continue for 14-15, so they have to adjust 912 invites till jun 2015, better we need to apply for other subclass.
> 
> Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	200	144	80	100	66	72	70	60	40	30	30	20	912
> 
> source:SkillSelect - 23 June round results



No, actually 489 and 189 have the same priority. they are both on the priority group 4. you can check the immi website. google processing priority group. 

That is the reason why I dont understand. we have the same priority, but why u hold us back for 1 years.... call immi ask them to explain this to me.
so unbelievable.


----------



## TonyL1 (Jun 16, 2014)

I wish we all submit a complain form or call immi for a explanation. at least let them know, there are ppl are waiting for 489. there is a complaint form on the immi website. I just submited one. let me see what they explain to me.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

TonyL1 said:


> I wish we all submit a complain form or call immi for a explanation. at least let them know, there are ppl are waiting for 489. there is a complaint form on the immi website. I just submited one. let me see what they explain to me.


yes me too submited a complaint


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Complain dosnt work....its govbody 

They just do wt they think


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Complain dosnt work....its govbody
> 
> They just do wt they think


Yes, but we have the option to complain, when providing the feedback.


----------



## kulwantgill (Jun 21, 2013)

Occupation spl requirement within 6 hours from high demand :-( :-( sales pharma product. 225412


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi;

Guys who are applying 489 visa in NSW are welcome to join this thread for updates


Thanksop2:layball:


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

When willl occupation celing becomes at reference level...
Now 2nd july waiting------

When occupation ceiling reset,may be 489 sears will increase---


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> Yes, but we have the option to complain, when providing the feedback.


Any outcome of your complaint?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Any outcome of your complaint?


They have sent an pdf, which is of no use.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

we have just no other option than to wait.. on phone calls, on emails or on complaints - you will end up getting the typical standard response... there has not been a single 489 granted in last two days... whereas there has been a flood of 190!


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

hopefully aug has more invitations for 489ers


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Occupations ceilings for the 2014-15 programme year has been reset.


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> Occupations ceilings for the 2014-15 programme year has been reset.


And they are only need 5478 Accountants.....


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

Latest ceiling value for the Software and Applications Programmers (261313) is 5004.
They have increased it by 204 (earlier it was 4800). 
Irritating problem is 10 invitations per round for the 489.


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey Rizwan dude any updates did u c the new sol????? Any idea when will v get our invitations????


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

oz dude said:


> Hey Rizwan dude any updates did u c the new sol????? Any idea when will v get our invitations????


Ya OD-Dude I check the New SOL List nothing optimistic little minute changes...But I am Sure after First July round they will publish exact figure of Invitation issued,*489 seats were already decreasing from January till June but whats wrong with 189 they haven,t increase quota*

Secondly When All States published there New Occupation List 2014-2015 may be they will increase seats but not sure 

South Australia===01/07/14 to 07/07/14 Continuous fluctuating
Western Australia==03/07/14
QueensLAnd======01/07/14

New South Wales===========expected after 13 July
Tasmania & Northern Territory==Still Not Announced

489 Family Sponsored is now taking head and heart-- 

Lets hope for best.....


----------



## guoytt (Jul 9, 2014)

Invitation will be increased in Aug.

Trust me or not


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

guoytt said:


> Invitation will be increased in Aug.
> 
> Trust me or not


Yes, It is the only hope we have now and have to live with it.


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

manindersinghbhullar said:


> Hi;
> 
> Guys who are applying 489 visa in NSW are welcome to join this thread for updates
> 
> ...


I am planning to , but a little confused . I am not sure if its worth applying for regional sponsorship. Also , which region is recommended . Considering we have to stay for 2 yrs and work for 1 yr , I am not sure about the job market as well.


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

infonafees said:


> I am planning to , but a little confused . I am not sure if its worth applying for regional sponsorship. Also , which region is recommended . Considering we have to stay for 2 yrs and work for 1 yr , I am not sure about the job market as well.




Hi 

What is your skill select category ?


Thanks


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

manindersinghbhullar said:


> hi
> 
> what is your skill select category ?
> 
> ...


261111 - ict ba


----------



## future_australian (Jul 4, 2014)

Dear All,


I need some clarification,

1. I want to apply for regional sponsorship as I have only 50 points.
which state and which region is better to apply.

2. what will be the pros and cons rather than 190?

3. Is there any complexity for conversion or apply for 190 or PR ?

4. How may hours of Job I have to show for PR application?

5. Is should be the same occupation I have to show the hours or any job?


Your help is very very important for me. I am really afraid for the TR visa as I have heard the Job of opportunity of IT professional is very rare. Someone suggest me to stay till .5 yrs more experience then apply for 190 but I am afraid whether this opportunity will be lost. I have to seat for IELTS again to get 7 or Should have do ACS again(current ACS will be valid till July,15)

Thanks


Exp: 4.5 yrs(after 2yrs deduction), IELTS: L 6, R 7, S 7, W 6, Age 30, NOC: Software Engineer (261313)


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Any good news guyz??????


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Any good in ur side rizwan?????


----------



## sam85 (Jun 26, 2014)

dm_channa said:


> Yes, It is the only hope we have now and have to live with it.


Hi channa,

have u got anything ?


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

oz dude said:


> Any good in ur side rizwan?????


No dear no newsss a pin drop silence


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> No dear no newsss a pin drop silence


we have to wait. if nothing goes well in AUG we might have to think another option.


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Any expats contacted DIBP lately regarding 489 NSW family sponsored replies r muchly appreciated


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*28 July Report*

Finally A Devastating report has been published ....


SkillSelect


No there is NO CHANCE AT ALL 489 FAMILY SPONSORED


Regards


----------



## HarshMalan (May 29, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Finally A Devastating report has been published ....
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> ...


489 subclass is also for the regional sponsorship visa I.e. temporary migration for 4 years.
Do we have delay on this as well?

Please do update with additional information for regional migration , who so have with them.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## _Eugene_ (Aug 1, 2014)

Why did the report state the cut off date for FS 489 was 14/08/14?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

_Eugene_ said:


> Why did the report state the cut off date for FS 489 was 14/08/14?


DIAC!!!!


----------



## susamuel (Apr 8, 2014)

*25 August 2014

Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 1250
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 100*


Guys, check the DIBP website. It's saying there will be 100 invites for the next round. Exciting news. hopefully its not a typo


----------



## guoytt (Jul 9, 2014)

susamuel said:


> *25 August 2014
> 
> Visa subclass	Maximum number
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 1250
> ...


I posted before that we would have increased seat in Aug and no one believe me


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

any invites, plz update


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

Note: This will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (state or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue as normal.


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Guyz any invites this round?????
Rizwan whts goin on?????


----------



## Bhruguraj (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

We have got the nomination for 489 for NT and we submitted all the docs last month on 17th. See the time line below.

IELTS- 18.01.2014
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.2014
EOI LODGED - 05.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.2014
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.2014
VISA LODGED- 17.07.2014
MEDICALS CLEARED - 30.07.2014
PCC- SUBMITTED - 20.08.2014

WAITING FOR FINAL DECISION 👪


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

oz dude said:


> Guyz any invites this round?????
> Rizwan whts goin on?????


OZ dudee stilll no newss

just wait and wait

why not u invited???? 65 points right>??


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> OZ dudee stilll no newss
> 
> just wait and wait
> 
> why not u invited???? 65 points right>??


I know shocking dont know whats going on


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

i submitted my EOI on March 2014. i saw the report today details of cut off is May 2014. Why didnt I get invited? can anyone tell?

Accountants full skill assessment. claimed 65 points under 489 (family sponsors)..


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

QT4TN said:


> i submitted my EOI on March 2014. i saw the report today details of cut off is May 2014. Why didnt I get invited? can anyone tell?
> 
> Accountants full skill assessment. claimed 65 points under 489 (family sponsors)..


the thing is prorate arrangements. SInce 189 queue is not cleared for sodtware engineer, accountant and BA, 489(FS) would not be issue for the those occupations.Once it cleared you and me will be invited, but no one know when will it happen. I also same boat like you guys but nothing to do.


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

ccham said:


> the thing is prorate arrangements. SInce 189 queue is not cleared for sodtware engineer, accountant and BA, 489(FS) would not be issue for the those occupations.Once it cleared you and me will be invited, but no one know when will it happen. I also same boat like you guys but nothing to do.


We can not do any thing about it? So what the point they keep this visa alive for? haizz (


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

QT4TN said:


> We can not do any thing about it? So what the point they keep this visa alive for? haizz (


this issue persist on only SE,Account and BA.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Any 489(fs) invites, plz do post


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

got invitation from Northern Inland...
Any body with me in the same boat?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Lighthousebeta said:


> got invitation from Northern Inland...
> Any body with me in the same boat?


plz share your timeline


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey Rizwan, r u an onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> plz share your timeline


how to do that!!!


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Lighthousebeta said:


> how to do that!!!


Edit profile and click edit signature


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

oz dude said:


> Hey Rizwan, r u an onshore or offshore applicant?


Oz Dude i am offshore applicant.....


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Oz Dude i am offshore applicant.....


Rizwan which state u applied for?


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

Hi Everyone. Do you know how to create multiple EOI? If you do know, please share and help me out with this mater . Thanks


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

Hi everyone ... i just got a message from Iscah Australian Migration Hi Dieu. It is really hard to estimate. DId you update your EOI at any stage in terms of your claimed points ? If you did then you may have a later date than 28th March 2014 in DIBPs system when they work out an invite.

We just received an invite for a 489 (relative sponsored Accountant) at 65 points where the EOI was lodged 4th June 2014. That obviously contradicts the latest report which says only EOIs lodged up to 22nd May 2014 have an invite. But it would seem you are VERY close now.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

QT4TN said:


> Hi everyone ... i just got a message from Iscah Australian Migration Hi Dieu. It is really hard to estimate. DId you update your EOI at any stage in terms of your claimed points ? If you did then you may have a later date than 28th March 2014 in DIBPs system when they work out an invite.
> 
> We just received an invite for a 489 (relative sponsored Accountant) at 65 points where the EOI was lodged 4th June 2014. That obviously contradicts the latest report which says only EOIs lodged up to 22nd May 2014 have an invite. But it would seem you are VERY close now.


that's nice. so it seems like 189 has been cleared now.


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> Rizwan which state u applied for?





ccham said:


> that's nice. so it seems like 189 has been cleared now.


I have no idea but i dont understand that person has same case as me but he submitted EOI on June and got invitation. I have submitted my EOI on MArch and I dont get anything. should i call DIMI and ask? Advice please...


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

QT4TN said:


> I have no idea but i dont understand that person has same case as me but he submitted EOI on June and got invitation. I have submitted my EOI on MArch and I dont get anything. should i call DIMI and ask? Advice please...



who got invited?????????

i am still pending...i submitted last dec 2013

cchm more than 1 year


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> who got invited?????????
> 
> i am still pending...i submitted last dec 2013
> 
> cchm more than 1 year



with 60 point, it's hard to believe, however there were chance only if he had 65 or more.


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

Can anyone share an expert advice on Visa 489. Can we nominate a skill under CSOL and is it mandate to have a +ve assessment.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

8th september results:

Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	65	06/07/2014 2:09PM


Link:SkillSelect - 8 September 2014 round results


They have not even started inviting for 60points!!!!!


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> 8th september results:
> 
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	65	06/07/2014 2:09PM
> 
> ...


Hey man.. I just re-apply for my skill assessment. before my occupation code is General Accountant. I am changing to Auditor now. So i will get higher chance to get invitation. Accountants are under prorate arrangement. So no way i can get an invitation. Hopefully i will get invitation in the next 2 round.... Good luck for everyone!


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

Hi guys i just have good news that i wanna share 

Dear Tran The Quyen Dang

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - Family Sponsored visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.

SkillSelect


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

QT4TN said:


> Hi guys i just have good news that i wanna share
> 
> Dear Tran The Quyen Dang
> 
> ...


Conratzz buddy. so please share timeline and your point score.


----------



## QT4TN (May 13, 2014)

HI,

Occupation: Accounting
EOI Submittes 28/03/2014 under General Accountant skill assessemt
05/09 Re-apply for skill assessment and get new skill assessment as an Auditor.
65 points 489 FS


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

QT4TN said:


> HI,
> 
> Occupation: Accounting
> EOI Submittes 28/03/2014 under General Accountant skill assessemt
> ...


congrats


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Any 60 point holders got invite? plzz reply


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

any invites??


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> any invites??


Got my invite today at 7.10am .....congrats to all those who got invites


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey Rizwan got my golden egg in my nest at 7.10 am ...


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Congrats oz dude


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*489 visa*



srik2006 said:


> Congrats oz dude


Dear the cut off for 489 is 65 points so dont you think people with 60 points have a shallow chance of getting grant ??????????
What are your views 


Kindly share your time line ?????????


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Jamaloo said:


> Dear the cut off for 489 is 65 points so dont you think people with 60 points have a shallow chance of getting grant ??????????
> What are your views
> 
> 
> Kindly share your time line ?????????


Yes true, 60 pointer invitation have not started yet, please share your timeline.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*dear*



srik2006 said:


> Yes true, 60 pointer invitation have not started yet, please share your timeline.


Dear i have not yet applied bcs of the fact that my Degress is under assessment in Engineers Australia , t hat shall be completed in t he end of december ............but iam confused bce i am also same as u , getting 60 marks after S.S for 489 ..............and if i will go for 190 , will have to givE IELTS again to get 7 all...........so i am confused which to go for ?/ i am an industrial engineer so NSW shall have opening in February ....otherwise 489 is the option ...........but i am waiting fro their cut off of 60 points ,then i shall have my chance


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

oz dude said:


> Hey Rizwan got my golden egg in my nest at 7.10 am ...


Heartiest Congrulations to you...so happy to see ur invite

finally 8 months waiting period over....


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Heartiest Congrulations to you...so happy to see ur invite
> 
> finally 8 months waiting period over....


Yeah actually 9months hoping you get a invite soon


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey guys just today i have received the payment acknowledgment mail from southern inland (489) hoping to get skill select invite soon


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*good news*



sam657 said:


> Hey guys just today i have received the payment acknowledgment mail from southern inland (489) hoping to get skill select invite soon


Sam i really happy with your progress , hope you shall get the golder email soon


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> Sam i really happy with your progress , hope you shall get the golder email soon


Hi Everyone, can anyone please tell the entire process under 489 visa. Additionally what will be the initial step of processing for this visa type.


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

*same situation*



sam657 said:


> Hey guys just today i have received the payment acknowledgment mail from southern inland (489) hoping to get skill select invite soon


dear brother, I am following your time line as yesterday i got the acknowledgement mail from rda.


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

how long it will require to get invitation from southern inland? If any one have experience then please share.


----------



## ss_nib (Oct 16, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Hey guys just today i have received the payment acknowledgment mail from southern inland (489) hoping to get skill select invite soon


Best of luck for next process.. 

When u send your documents to southern inland... ?


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

hasnur said:


> dear brother, I am following your time line as yesterday i got the acknowledgement mail from rda.


hansur i sent them doc on 30th octuber. got payment acknowledgment and RSI application accknowledgment on 14th novemnber in which i was asked to wait for 15 working days. I will update when i hear something from them.

Whts ur occupation and experince?


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

alifaseeh said:


> Hi Everyone, can anyone please tell the entire process under 489 visa. Additionally what will be the initial step of processing for this visa type.


Dear process for getting 489 southern inland sponsorship is as follows

minimum IELTS requirement for 489 is 6 band each and no experince requirement

1- u need to have ur qualification assessed from ur relevant assessing authority
2- Check NSW occu[pation list for 489 whether ur occupation is allowed by any regional are like southern inland, Orana, far suth cost
3- u need to have atleast 50 points in hand before u can apply for 489
4- Create an skill select EOI and mention visa type 489 NSW. 
6- Go to the website of ur respective Regional are(souther inland in my case) and fill an online for ( expression of itnerest) it will require u to submitt IELTs, asessment letter, Graduation Degree and Passport without payment, EOI number(skill select number). After submission within few days u woud recive a mail to send them hard copies of above documents via post with payment of 700 AUD

5- if they accept ur application u will get an email to lodge visa.

hope it gives u an idea to start off.


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

sam657 said:


> hansur i sent them doc on 30th octuber. got payment acknowledgment and RSI application accknowledgment on 14th novemnber in which i was asked to wait for 15 working days. I will update when i hear something from them.
> 
> Whts ur occupation and experince?


occupation is 233311.and experience +5 years.In my mail they told me the same 15 working day.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

hasnur said:


> occupation is 233311.and experience +5 years.In my mail they told me the same 15 working day.


OO electrical engineer. Then southern inland is a nice choice. Many many small and big manufacturing industries are there in moss vale, bowral, also in queanbeyan. After researchin alot this area i relaized it a best place fopr mechanical engineers, then for electrical and civil. then electronics and automation or industrial


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

sam657 said:


> OO electrical engineer. Then southern inland is a nice choice. Many many small and big manufacturing industries are there in moss vale, bowral, also in queanbeyan. After researchin alot this area i relaized it a best place fopr mechanical engineers, then for electrical and civil. then electronics and automation or industrial


You know any thing about child education fee in this region. Or have to pay international education fee.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

hasnur said:


> You know any thing about child education fee in this region. Or have to pay international education fee.


No dear , i didnt search for these things as im moving alone. but my guess is on 489 some medical facilities and some educatiionl benefits (which u can avail on 189 and 190) will not be in ur hands till u get 887. But u need to confirm it though


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

sam657 said:


> No dear , i didnt search for these things as im moving alone. but my guess is on 489 some medical facilities and some educatiionl benefits (which u can avail on 189 and 190) will not be in ur hands till u get 887. But u need to confirm it though



NSW SS (489) EOI southern Inland: 28-10-14
EOI RDSI approval and submission: 29-10-14 (in 24 hours)
489 RDSI acknowledgement : 14-11-14
Skillselect Invite: ?

Sir whats the meaning of each step ithought it is just filing of application and invitaion of approval them visa filing thanks

Pinoy mech 233512


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

pinoyako said:


> NSW SS (489) EOI southern Inland: 28-10-14
> EOI RDSI approval and submission: 29-10-14 (in 24 hours)
> 489 RDSI acknowledgement : 14-11-14
> Skillselect Invite: ?
> ...


I have explained u in a private message in ur inbox


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

sam657 said:


> No dear , i didnt search for these things as im moving alone. but my guess is on 489 some medical facilities and some educatiionl benefits (which u can avail on 189 and 190) will not be in ur hands till u get 887. But u need to confirm it though



NSW SS (489) EOI southern Inland: 28-10-14
EOI RDSI approval and submission: 29-10-14 (in 24 hours)
489 RDSI acknowledgement : 14-11-14
Skillselect Invite: ?

Sir whats the meaning of each step ithought it is just filing of application and invitaion of approval them visa filing thanks

Pinoy mech 233512


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Good Luck*



sam657 said:


> No dear , i didnt search for these things as im moving alone. but my guess is on 489 some medical facilities and some educatiionl benefits (which u can avail on 189 and 190) will not be in ur hands till u get 887. But u need to confirm it though


Brother i am happy for you but at the same time a bit apprehensive for you ................I have asked from many people some agent and some expat forum people , they say its foolish to go for 489 when a person has its occupation in 189 SOL and even he advised me to wait till feb and Apply for NSW 190 .....he told me dont you dare for 489 bcs of the fact you necer know when the laws are changed and they would finish the TR.. or any thing could hapen .... he said when tmaharey qismat mein hoga then you will go ..............there ar also some case s when people of 489 have to wait for 9 months and so ...so its scary for me....................i know you cannot step backword bcs you have paid the fees but still i think i cannot take this risk,,,,,,in your casE you could have given IELTS again but actually you were afraid bcs of the processing for Pakistani that it takes 18 months for 189 ..............in a nut shell i dont know even if NSW will open INvitation for OUR OCCUPATION THIS FEB ????????


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Heartiest Congrulations to you...so happy to see ur invite
> 
> finally 8 months waiting period over....



Congtaz dude,

From which regional area you got the nomination ?

Now I am swinging between Darwin & Nothern Inland .


----------



## oz dude (Jan 16, 2014)

gsena33 said:


> Congtaz dude,
> 
> From which regional area you got the nomination ?
> 
> Now I am swinging between Darwin & Nothern Inland .


Sorry mine is for nsw regional


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jamaloo I knew the risks involved in 489 even an year ago. But have brainstormed a lot to find a way. I wud go on 489 ,besides that I wud apply in naw feb n May intakes to get 190, while having 489 doent stop u from applying other visas, so even this doesn't work I wud sit ielts in Australia for 189. Even if that can't help I wud go for 887 after 2 years, I understand rules can change so it has never happend that people who have lodged visas are affected, before stoping 887 grant they wud definitely stop 489 visa so the people who are already there wud not be affected, and on top of every thing they actually want to develop regional areas do if they start shutting down the immigration window they wud start from 189 n 190 , 489 wud take so long to finish as they have a huge huge land under regional


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Thnks*



sam657 said:


> Jamaloo I knew the risks involved in 489 even an year ago. But have brainstormed a lot to find a way. I wud go on 489 ,besides that I wud apply in naw feb n May intakes to get 190, while having 489 doent stop u from applying other visas, so even this doesn't work I wud sit ielts in Australia for 189. Even if that can't help I wud go for 887 after 2 years, I understand rules can change so it has never happend that people who have lodged visas are affected, before stoping 887 grant they wud definitely stop 489 visa so the people who are already there wud not be affected, and on top of every thing they actually want to develop regional areas do if they start shutting down the immigration window they wud start from 189 n 190 , 489 wud take so long to finish as they have a huge huge land under regional




Dear Jamaloo sounds a lot form funny from your side ....i think we have to take risk at right moment Love you dear and hope for best


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Jamaloo I knew the risks involved in 489 even an year ago. But have brainstormed a lot to find a way. I wud go on 489 ,besides that I wud apply in naw feb n May intakes to get 190, while having 489 doent stop u from applying other visas, so even this doesn't work I wud sit ielts in Australia for 189. Even if that can't help I wud go for 887 after 2 years, I understand rules can change so it has never happend that people who have lodged visas are affected, before stoping 887 grant they wud definitely stop 489 visa so the people who are already there wud not be affected, and on top of every thing they actually want to develop regional areas do if they start shutting down the immigration window they wud start from 189 n 190 , 489 wud take so long to finish as they have a huge huge land under regional


dear sam,

I also want to apply in February intake. But may i use the same EOI. If i get any invitation from 489 then EOI will be locked. what will be the process in that case. Please share.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

oz dude said:


> Sorry mine is for nsw regional


Thanks for info


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

hasnur said:


> You know any thing about child education fee in this region. Or have to pay international education fee.


Hi Hansnur,

You need to pay international fee as well as need to have private medical insurance on 489 till you get 887.


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

I got invitation from southern inland. Dear SAM what is your update.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

hasnur said:


> I got invitation from southern inland. Dear SAM what is your update.



wao congrats buddy. I haven't received any thing yet. May be this week i wud get the invite.


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

Engr hasnur, i recievd email from RDA that my application was successful and just wait for DIBP for formal invitation, how many days it will take,, 
Engr sam how are you


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

pinoyako said:


> Engr hasnur, i recievd email from RDA that my application was successful and just wait for DIBP for formal invitation, how many days it will take,,
> Engr sam how are you


RDA ORANA 489 response quickly. If all documents submitted quickly, then you can get visa grant within short time.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

pinoyako said:


> Engr hasnur, i recievd email from RDA that my application was successful and just wait for DIBP for formal invitation, how many days it will take,,
> Engr sam how are you


in my case i got DIBP invite on 27th november and 4 days later ion 1st december i recieved approval email from southern inland. sound quite paradoxical but it was in opposite order


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

Got invitation today, any current timeline for visa approval thanks in advance


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

I got invitation for Southern Inland on BIDP on 26 Nov
Occupation : Production Engineer


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

I got invitation for489 family sponser 261313 what should be next step


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

JLPP said:


> I got invitation for489 family sponser 261313 what should be next step


whats your point?, EOI date?


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

I fill eoi on 11 DEC 2013 point is 65


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Intellectual said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well....
> 
> ...


1- I'm not sure but i think one needs to be an Australian citizen or permanent resident to be eligible to sponsor someone.

2- specially Victorian state is notorious in rejecting 190 application as they only need a job offer or close relative there so It doesn't have any impact on ur future state sponsorship application

3- yes. after these 2 years if one gets 887 PR grant . then the only requirement is that u should have stayed 4 years in Australia(with absence of no more than 12 months) and also in these 4 years at least one year should be on PR(887 0r 190 or 189)

4- the catch is only your obligation to stay and work(any kind of work, even self employed) in designated area for two years then u can apply for 887. PR

5- On 489 visa , if after two years u go for 887 PR then no need of re sitting IELTS. Plus only i guess 300 dollar Visa fee. But if you want to lodge 190 or 189 then u need IELTS again plus 3520 Dollars again. Usually 489ers after two years don't go for 189 or 190. because being on 489, u don't need to wait for 2 years to apply for 189 or 190, u can lodge 190 or 189 on the day u are granted 489 visa if requirements are fulfilled

6- 489 FS takes quite a long time on average more than 6 months compared to 489 SS(state sponsored) (average less than 3 months. the reason being that huge number of EOI pending in Skill select Database prior to you. 

so my suggestion is if ur points are ok without family sponsorship than go for 489 SS.

hope this helps.


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

Good afternoon sir, any grant or CO allocation today... thanks


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

pinoyako said:


> Good afternoon sir, any grant or CO allocation today... thanks


No dear no grants, actually someone told me that DIBP's grant manufacturing machine is out of order, they are finding a talented mechanic to fix it til then wait


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sam657 : I have waited for 1 year for 190 invitation, but did not receive the same, so I have applied for 489 and got the invitation 2 months back. Now can I apply for NSW 489 invitation with new EOI ?


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Tushar_2015 said:


> Sam657 : I have waited for 1 year for 190 invitation, but did not receive the same, so I have applied for 489 and got the invitation 2 months back. Now can I apply for NSW 489 invitation with new EOI ?


 Hey tushar i have also done the same thing as u r saying. i waited for 5 months for 190 NSW and didnt get and then applied NSW 489 with the same EOI. No need to make new EOI. just edit the sponsorship information from 190 to 489


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

Please read my questions again. I got the 489 invitation (hance my EOI is suapended). I want to know that now can I apply for 190 ?


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Tushar_2015 said:


> Please read my questions again. I got the 489 invitation (hance my EOI is suapended). I want to know that now can I apply for 190 ?


Oooooooooops sory. Well EOI gets suspended for 60 days after invite untill it expires. after 60 days u need to make another EOI for lodging 190.


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

sam657 said:


> No dear no grants, actually someone told me that DIBP's grant manufacturing machine is out of order, they are finding a talented mechanic to fix it til then wait


Sorry but what is this machine all about, thanks


----------



## Ironhead611 (Feb 23, 2015)

*hi everyone*

Need some help with 489 visa info
I am on my way to get 489visa SS which is 4year visa , hopefully next month march 2015
I live in Sydney but I am confused that in orana region which suburbs are included I know that dubbo is one of them
my question is suburbs like mudgee and wellington included in oranan region.

And also when do I need to move there as I will move with my family I wont have any job can I move at a later date because I have four years visa and to get pr I need to stay 2 years.
And I in four year if I work outside that region is it a problem?

and if I go overseas how long maximum time can I can spend outside the country and will my stay outside the country count on my two year stay to apply 887 PR visa


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

got 489 visa


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

all the time i am thinking about the new challenging life. is it possible for me to cope up with all of this. or not. Only GOD knows ..


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



Ironhead611 said:


> Need some help with 489 visa info
> I am on my way to get 489visa SS which is 4year visa , hopefully next month march 2015
> I live in Sydney but I am confused that in orana region which suburbs are included I know that dubbo is one of them
> my question is suburbs like mudgee and wellington included in oranan region.
> ...


Hi, 

Kindly let me know the time line for SS in Orana and job opportunities


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

I was away from this forum from quite a long time. I want to reiterate myself once again and get dependable guidance and so I can regain confidence and go ahead with the application.
My opted occupation is under CSOL code and its 149212, 149211. I have my family who can sponsor me.
Can someone please advice which will be the most suitable visa subclass under which I can apply and what would be the procedure (steps involved) and success percentage? Please help please.


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

I was away from this forum from quite a long time. I want to reiterate myself once again and get dependable guidance and so I can regain confidence and go ahead with the application.
My opted occupation is under CSOL code and its 149212, 149211. I have my family who can sponsor me.
Can someone please advice which will be the most suitable visa subclass under which I can apply and what would be the procedure (steps involved) and success percentage? Please help please.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



srik2006 said:


> whats your point?, EOI date?


Hi,

Can some one tell whether Australian government is going to remove visa 887. I just read the latest discussion paper Attachment C.

http://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Docum...aper_dec14.pdf

I am wonder whether we will be able to go through the PR path


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can some one tell whether Australian government is going to remove visa 887. I just read the latest discussion paper Attachment C.
> 
> ...


repost the link please


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



John295 said:


> repost the link please



I guess , you may have to type this in google


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> I guess , you may have to type this in google


i typed it in Google and find nothing about this


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



John295 said:


> repost the link please


Hi,

Kindly tell me once CO will be assigned status of imm account gives any notification.

Now it is more than 30 days but there is no changes imm account except application received.
:juggle:


----------



## Dmitrii8723 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello guys!
I submitted 489 NSW visa eoi on 26 of May with 60 points. My occupation is 233914. Do I have any chances to get invitation in August?


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Any grants in 489 FS today...?? or any news???


----------



## oyoussef (Jul 20, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> Any grants in 489 FS today...?? or any news???


Any good news ?


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi there,
Please share if anyone got the grant letter who have applied for 489 SS visa after 15th June.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Any news of anyone who have received grant letter in recent days.


----------

